# Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport



## colognecarp (13. Juli 2010)

Hi Leute

Ich will mal in die Runde fragen wer schonmal bei A+m Angelsport bestellt hat und wie ihr mit denen zufrieden gewesen seid.
Grund weswegen ich frage ist das ich schon ewig auf meine Artikel warte und das man dort auch nicht anrufen kann, auf eine Mail wurde bisher auch nicht reagiert.

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## WallerKalle04 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

bis jetzt keine probleme gehabt!


----------



## Torsk_SH (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

Gerade letzte Woche hab ich da zwei Artikel via Ebay bestellt. 

Alles bestens #6


----------



## colognecarp (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

Ich hab vor 3 Wochen bezahlt, dann ist vor etawas über einer Woche die Versandbestätigung gekommen. Angekommen ist bei mir aber nichts, so langsam wirds knapp, in 2 Wochen will ich 5 Tage raus und brauche Geflochtene Schnur |gr:


----------



## colognecarp (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Gerade letzte Woche hab ich da zwei Artikel via Ebay bestellt.
> 
> Alles bestens #6



Ah wie ist der nutzername bei Ebay, dann schreib ich die darüber mal an ?


----------



## snorreausflake (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

Hast du es mal über die "normale" mail versucht? Steht im Impressum|wavey:

Telefon gibt´s doch http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/Impressum_i7_sid0300599b40acda6bc5ac9ba68918f572_x4.htm


----------



## colognecarp (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

Ja bisher keinen Mux, das man da auch nicht anrufen kann |krach:


----------



## snorreausflake (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*



colognecarp schrieb:


> Ja bisher keinen Mux, das man da auch nicht anrufen kann |krach:


Hab´s grad nochmal geändert! Vielleicht hilft´s|kopfkrat


----------



## ivo (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

Hat schon mal einer etwas zurück gegeben, über 40€?

Mich würden die Modalitäten interessieren.


----------



## colognecarp (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

Jo super, du bist der beste. Hab direkt angerufen, wird sich drum gekümmert. Setsam aber das ich die nr. nirgends gefunden hab, naja egal, alles wird gut 
Hier war ich drauf http://www.am-angelsport.de/cms/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=16&Itemid=30


----------



## M_Marc (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

@Colognecarp

Bisher alles bestens aber warum kann man da nicht anrufen?
Habe da schon öfter bei Bestellungen usw. angerufen und
hat immer prima geklappt.
Evtl. war Dein Artikel nicht lieferbar|kopfkrat

|wavey:


----------



## snorreausflake (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*



colognecarp schrieb:


> Jo super, du bist der beste. Hab direkt angerufen, wird sich drum gekümmert. Setsam aber das ich die nr. nirgends gefunden hab, naja egal, alles wird gut
> Hier war ich drauf http://www.am-angelsport.de/cms/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=16&Itemid=30


Balsam für die Seele:q
Du musst erst auf Online Shop und dann dort auf impressum|wavey:


----------



## Nico HB (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

Ich hab da auch schon viel bestellt war immer alles Top.
Kumpel hatte letztens aber auch Probleme dort, hatte nen zelt bestellt, und eine Woche nach der Email das es im versand war immernoch nichts da, Also mal da angerufen und siehe da am selben Abend stand der Paketmensch vor der Tür, oft liegt es an der Transportunternehmen und nicht an dem Shop


----------



## fyggi1 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

Hallo Patrick,

kann den Laden leider nicht empfehlen und würde dort auch nicht wieder bestellen ! Hat vorsätzlich falsche Ware geliefert, Mails blieben lange unbeantwortet und die Rücksendung ging auch noch auf meine Kosten... |gr:

Das Geld wurde jedoch innerhalb 5 Tagen meinen Konto wieder gutgeschrieben. Wenigstens das kann man mal erwähnen !!!

Viel Glück wünscht Dir,
fyggi


----------



## Pernod (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*



colognecarp schrieb:


> Ja bisher keinen Mux, das man da auch nicht anrufen kann |krach:


 
Warum sollte man da nicht anrufen können? ( Nummer steht HIER ) Ist übrigens ein sehr umgänglicher Zeitgenosse.Nach einem Telefonat klärte sich seinerzeit die Lieferverzögerung meiner Bestellung und ich bekam einige Ausweichartikel zu sehr verlockenden Konditionen angeboten.Ruf an und alles wird sich klären.


----------



## Torsk_SH (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*



colognecarp schrieb:


> Ah wie ist der nutzername bei Ebay, dann schreib ich die darüber mal an ?



http://myworld.ebay.de/am-angelsport/


----------



## colognecarp (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

Die sache ist hoffentlich geklärt, der Artikel wurde wohl irgendwie ausversehen nicht verschickt. Na wenns denn jetzt ankommt bin ich schon zufrieden.

Wie gesagt, hier auf dem Impessum steht die Tel.nr. nicht 

http://www.am-angelsport.de/cms/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=16&Itemid=30


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

Also ich kann meinerseits AM-Angelsport nur loben.
Habe letztes Jahr meine Barschkombo (pulse...nexave...spiderwire) dort bestellt und als ich nach 2 Tagen rätselte ob die Überweisung schon angekommen ist klingelte auch schon der freundliche DHL-Mann.

Daumen Hoch!


----------



## Tinca52 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

:m Absolut zu empfehlen!!!


----------



## Benson (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

Hi,

die letzte Bestellung zusammen mit einem Kumpel war eine Katastrophe. Bestellung online -> es kam eine Nachricht, dass eine Rolle nicht lieferbar sei und man anrufen solle. Das wurde getan und eine andere Rolle ausgewählt. Nach 1.5 Wochen war dann aber immer noch nichts da. Angerufen -> Entschuldigung, dass die Bestellung liegen geblieben war und Zusicherung von kleinen Extras. Ein paar Tage später kam dann auch die Bestellung aber diese war nicht komplett. Man hatte wieder etwas vergessen - diesemal zwei DAM Bärenstarke Kescher. Angerufen -> drei Tage später waren die Kescher endlich auch da. Zwischen dem Onlinebestelldatum und der letzten Lieferung lagen gute 3 Wochen.

Wenn das da immer so laufen würde dann hätten die bestimmt keine Kunden mehr. War wahrscheinlich mal ein Ausrutscher.

Grüße
Ben


----------



## GrÜndi (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

Hi Leutz,

ich hab vorletzte Woche Montagabend bestellt (2 Rollen, bissl Kleinzeugs, usw.) und die Sachen kamen am folgenden Mittwoch! Kann man nur sagen: Daumen hoch.
Übrigens lagen auch noch jeweils ein Päckchen "Owner"-Haken in Größe 4 und 6 mit im Karton. - die hab ich aber gar net bestellt...!?! 
Mein Fazit: Da bestell ich wieder...!!!

Greetz,
G.


----------



## colognecarp (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

Ich glaub bei denen ist gut was los, grade jetzt zu dieser Jahreszeit. Mal sehen wie es weit läuft |bigeyes


----------



## carphunter 95 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

Also ich kann mich auch net beklagen!!!

Dienstag Abend bestellt und Donnerstag morgen da:m

Ich finde den Online-Shop TOP#6


----------



## Kotzi (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

Ich habe auch so eine gespaltene Meinung über diesen Laden.
Habe mir dort einmal 2 Rollen mit Schnur bestellt und irgendwannmal kamen die auch an, jedoch war eine Spule unterfütterungsschnur berechnet mit 1300 meter , also Mono , die jedoch nicht enthalten war , und 9 euro sind ja auch ein bisschen warenwert.
Jedoch nach einer freundlichen Email wurde mir eine Spule zugeschickt, sowas kann passieren.
Meine zweite bestellung war lediglich eine Spro Red arc. 
Diese war leider defekt, dh diese hat geschliffen. Nach einem kurzen Telefonat konnte ich sie auch zurückschicken, jedoch als der Paketbote klingelte kam mein unfreies paket zurück und zwar mit annahme verweigert.
Das darf meiner Meinung nach nicht passieren , obwohl auch dieser fehler eingeräumt wurde und ich meine rolle noch bekam.
Finde den shop durchaus empfehlenswert, jedoch werde ich da nichts mehr kaufen, aufgrund meiner erfahrungen, irgendwannmal ist es dann persönlich vorbei.


----------



## Pikepauly (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

Man hört ja von AM nicht immer nur Gutes.
Die Orga ist sicher nicht perfekt. Ich selbst habe schon öfter was dort gekauft aber ein Lieferzeitraum von gut einer Woche bei einer Bestellung die per Sofort Überweisung bzw. Paypal gelaufen ist müsste nicht sein.
Das können andere Online Shops besser die versenden meist am gleichen/nächsten Tag. Ich vermute mal die wachsen sehr stark und haben eigentlich zu wenig Personal. Bei den Preisen die da oft geboten werden, ich habe da 2 Firebloods und ne Menge Sufix Schnur bestellt die wirklich günstig war, kann ich aber ein paar Tage warten gut akzeptieren. Perfekter Service wie z. Bsp. bei Gerlinger braucht eben ne Menge Personal und das kostet halt viel Geld.


----------



## Balaton1980 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

am angelsport - wie sich ein laden doch ändern kann

hab anfang des jahres eine etwas größere bestellung getätigt welche sich auf ein paar hundert öcken belief.
der versand erfolgte in sage und schreibe 3 (!) lieferungen welche sich auf vier wochen erstreckten.
außerdem musste ich zwischendrin 4-5 mal telefonisch kontakt aufnehmen um zu erfahren was mit meinem restlichen zeugs los ist!!!
Mein fazit: wenn de zeit hast bestell dort wenn nicht dann lass die finger davon!

ich war eigentlich bis auf dieses jahr immer zufrieden mit dem laden aber ich denke ebenfalls, dass sie sich aufgrund der geringen preise und somit der hohen nachfrage etwas übernommen haben.
manchmal zahlt man lieber ein bischen mehr , bekommt dafür aber sein zeug rechtzeitig und in einwandfreiem zustand zugeliefert.


----------



## ivo (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

Nicht nur das, die Herren scheinen sich auch  ihre gesetzlichen Verpflichtungen nicht zu kennen.

Wie kann es sonst sein das sie versuchen bei Rücksendungen, die über einem Wert von 40€ liegen, dass Porto auf den Kunden abzuwälzen.

Hier steht dazu ein interessantes Urteil!


----------



## Knigge007 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

Ich sags mal so wer min. 1 Woche Zeit/Lust hat zu warten kann da ruhigen Gewissens bestellen - abgerippt wird da niemand liegt wohl lediglich am falschen und auch noch zuwenigem Personal, bei Problemen wird dann auch immer sehr schnell reagiert.

Habe dort auch schon 3x bestellt ging alle 3x ca 6-7 Werktage bis die Ware da war beim letzten mal hat was gefehlt aber nach nem Telefonat war das schnell geklärt, habe dann wohl als Entschädigung ein Päckchen Safty Clips von Fox geschenkt bekommen - und dort darfst wenn du das Packet zurückschickst nochmals Ware dazubestellen egal obs nur für 5€ ist..... Askari hat da nen Mindestbetrag von 25€.....

Wenn A&M mal wieder was günstiges hat was ich haben will werde ich das dort auf jeden Fall wieder bestellen.


----------



## DokSnyder (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

Finde den Laden auch super, telefonisch hab ich immer einen erreicht.

Hatte auch einmal eine Rücksendung: Die schicken den Kurierfahrer bei Dir vorbei, musst nur das Onlineformular ausfüllen was sie Dir schicken. Hat bei mir einwandfrei geklappt und selbstverständlich auch nichts gekostet. Weiss allerdings nichtmehr welcher Paketdienst das war. 
#6


----------



## Hias88 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

Also ich kann auch nicht klagen, hab schon ein paar mal was bestellt und kurz nach dem ich gezahlt habe kam dann auch die bestellte ware


----------



## Sensitivfischer (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

Absolut zu empfehlen, die haben bloß sehr viel zu tun.


----------



## Koalano1 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

Wie viele meiner Vorredner schon geschrieben haben läuft das dort alles recht schnell und die Ware ist nach ca. 2-3 Tagen da!
Kontakt ist auch super hilfsbereit gewesen!
Anders sieht das bei Wilkerling aus.....


----------



## LocalPower (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

Kann A&M Angelsport auch nur empfehlen #6 
Oft super Preise und die Ware war auch immer schnell bei mir.


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

Hier noch mal meine aktuellen Erfahrungen mit am-angelsport.de (weil es für einen Suchenden leichter zu finden ist als im O-Shop Trööt):


*23.5.*
Ist wohl irgendwie ein schwarzer Tag heute, was O-Shop Lieferungen angeht.

Ich hatte bei am-Angelsport eine Rute (über egay) gekauft und die kam heute an mit gebrochenem Handteil.
Die Rute ist original in einem Futteral und das steckt in einem Plastik Hardcase.
Das Spitzenteil war ganz und das Paket äusserlich ohne Beschädigung.|kopfkrat

Muss also schon kaputt eingepackt worden sein, sonst wäre die Spitze wohl mit zerbrochen wenn man das Paket im Kreis gebogen hätte.

Sehr eigenartig. |kopfkrat
Ich vermute, die Rute wurde vor dem Versand nicht kontrolliert.

Habe erstmal gemailt und warte auf Antwort. Mal sehen was sie sagen . . .


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

*24.5.*
Kurzes Update zur defekten Rute(s.o.)
Heute vormittag mit AM telefoniert.
Ein sehr netter Mitarbeiter(Name ist bekannt) sagte sofort  unbürokratischen Umtausch zu und schickte sofort per mail einen  Retourenschein.

Also ausgedruckt und zum Paketshop gebracht.

Kurze Mail zurück, dass die Rute auf`m Rückweg ist und prompt kam noch die lapidare Antwort: "Die Austauschrute auch."|bigeyes

Das nenne ich vorbildlichen Service.
Damit sollte die Geschichte ein schnelles und absolut zufriedenstellendes Ende finden.:m#6


----------



## Kasi (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

Klasse, so sollte es immer sein. 
Hatte auch mal ein Gewährleistungsfall, mußte zwar 10 Wochen warten bis die neue Rute dann da war, lag aber an dem bekannten schlechten Shimano-Service :r. 
AM war stets bemüht das schnell ab zu wickeln.

Grüße
Karsten


----------



## gopalfreak (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

Bestellt - Bezahlart Vorkasse und nach 3 Tagen direkt bescheid bekommen, dass Geld einging und Ware rausgeht - alles Top schnell und einwandfrei geliefert.


----------



## minne6 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

Ich habe dort mal einen Wiegesack bestellt und bezahlt. Dann war der Artikel doch nicht mehr lieferbar, obwohl der Sack laut Shop System verfügbar bzw. auf lager war. Nach einigen Mails wurde mir dann alternativ ein "günstigerer Wiegesack" angeboten, den die mir alternativ zuschicken wollten. Ich hatte aber schon mehr Geld bezahlt und habe es schließlich zurückgefordert... Nach 3 Wochen war das Geld erst wieder auf meinem Konto. Als ich zwischendurch mal freundlich nachgefragt habe, ob das Geld schon überwiesen wurde, bekam ich die Antwort, dass sie 30 Tage Zeit hätten, das Geld zurückzuerstatten....|krach:

Naja. Und seitdem bestell ich dort nicht mehr. Geiz ist halt nicht immer Geil


----------



## Ralle2609 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

hmmm hatte ich nun so überhaupt keine probleme mit dem shop,
sehr schneller und freundlicher support... gute preise .... schnell...
die auswahl lediglich ist etwas klein aber sonst kann ich überall nur positives über diesen shop verlieren|wavey:


----------



## TiKo (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

3x bestellt, bis jetzt keine Probleme gehabt. Gerne wieder
:-D


----------



## Sensitivfischer (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

Ich kann mich über AM- Angelsport beim besten Willen nicht beschweren und habe als Kunde nie Probs mit denen gehabt.
Aber ich kenne privat jemanden, der in einem Shop/Filiale von AM- Angelsport arbeitet und sage dazu bloß:
Wer den Job so gut macht, wie die Meisten von denen, der hat meinen Respekt sicher, denn die Bezahlung der Mitarbeiter, ist meinen Infos zu Folge, schon dreist, wenn auch heutezutage in Deutschland und in vielen Branchen, nicht mehr unüblich.
Getreu dem Motto: "Wenn die Bezahlung zum Leben nicht reicht, dann hol dir den Rest eben vom Staat!"#d


----------



## tarifasurfer75 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

Hab vor 2 Wochen das erste Mal bei am angelsport bestellt und bin absolut zufrieden: freundlicher Telefonkontakt, schnelle und zuverlässige Abwicklung und dazu lag in dem Packet (Warenwert ca 50€, 2 x die trend Karpfenrutenempfehlung von Sensitivfischer#6 plus Kleinkram) noch eine Extratüte dynamitbaits pellets.
Von mir also eine absolute Empfehlung, werde beim nächsten interessanten Angebot wieder sofort dort bestellen!
Petri
Jochen


----------



## Downbeat (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

Also ich hab 2 bestellte Rollen nicht bekommen (andere bestellte Teile sind geliefert worden, aber es fehlten z.B. Ersatzspulen) obwohl diese laut Shop und in ebay verfügbar waren. Auf Nachfrage hieß es "Ausverkauft". Ansonsten kein Entgegenkommen. Folge: Erste und letzte Bestellung.


----------



## Torsk_SH (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

Meine Bestellungen sind bisher alle reibungslos bearbeitet worden. 

Da hab ich bei anderen Internethändlern leider schon ganz andere Erfahrungen machen müssen bzw. mache sie gerade...


----------



## stefansdl (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

Habe dort auch schoneinmal was bestellt. Service ist ok.
Aber nichts geht über M&R Tackle.


----------



## ObiWahn81 (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

Nabend, 

gibt es rein zufällig auch noch aktuellere Erfahrungen mit diesem Shop?

MfG Tobias


----------



## wolf86 (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

abend,


also ich hab bei denen im oktober mal bestellt. Ne feederrute + rolle, zwei angelstühle und diverses kleinzeug. lieferung war innerhalb von 4 tagen da, alles top verpackt und ist in einwandfreiem zustand angekommen, also ich kann mich nicht beschweren, ist alles gut gelaufen.


mfg


----------



## reticulatus (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

Hi,

direkte Bestellungen bei A&M Angelsport, oder auch Ersteigerungen und Sofort-Käufe bei E-bay wurden bisher ohne irgendwelche Probleme und zu meiner vollsten Zufriedenheit erledigt.

Ich bestelle dort sehr gerne, da alles schneller und besser abläuft, wie zum Beispiel bei Askari.

Ich kann A&M nur weiterempfehlen, Lieferschwierigkeiten oder andere Verzögerungen können auch da mal vorkommen, gerade um Ostern und Weihnachten oder anderen Feiertagen, bisher hatte ich, wie schon geschrieben keinerlei Probleme, die Abwicklung der Geschäfte geschah stets zu meiner Zufriedenheit!
Ansonsten wurde man sogar telefonisch benachrichtigt, wenn es zur Verzögerung kommen sollte, auch gab es dann maiet kostenlose Zugaben als eine Art Entschädigung.


----------



## antonio (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*



ObiWahn81 schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> gibt es rein zufällig auch noch aktuellere Erfahrungen mit diesem Shop?
> 
> MfG Tobias



jup letztens ware bekommen mit kleinen mängeln, angerufen, rücksendeschein gemailt bekommen, am übernächsten tag war dann das neue paket mit mangelfreier ware bei mir.
also neue ware wurde von denen losgeschickt bevor sie das retourenpaket hatten.

antonio


----------



## Ralle2609 (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

kann ich nur so bestätigen, einmal hatte ich Ärger da hab ich zwei Liegen bestellt und zuletzt waren sie doch nicht da und mussten erstmal nachgeordert werden dafür gabs ne DAM Liegentasche gratis und die ist wenn ich mir die Verarbeitung ansehe nicht billig also das nenne ich Kulanz und die bemühen sich #6

ich werde dort immer wieder bestellen solange die bleiben wie sie sind.


----------



## Marc 24 (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

Ich habe mit A&M super Erfahrungen gemacht. Meine Rollen sowie meine Karpfenliege habe ich dort bestellt. Erstens haben die mir (nach Anfrage) super Preise gemacht, sowohl bei der Liege als auch besonders bei den Rollen, und die Artikel hatten auch immer sehr gute Qualität. Die Lieferzeit war auch immer top. Neulich habe ich noch eine Schnur bestellt, die ebenfalls sofort da war. Also von meiner Seite geht der Daumen hoch #6.

Gruß Marc


----------



## sunny (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

Habe da vor kurzem 2 Rollen gekauft. Lief alles ganz ausgezeichnet. Gerne wieder #6.


----------



## Aalgott (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

also bei A&M kann man bedenkenlos bestellen super Service und schnelle Abwicklung......gerne wieder!!#6


----------



## SpinnerFreund (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

Für mich ist das einer der besten Onlineshops fürs Angeln !
Bisher durchweg sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht und nie Probleme. 

Von mir gibt es daher ebenfalls Daumen hoch #6


----------



## Bobster (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*



sunny schrieb:


> Habe da vor kurzem 2 Rollen gekauft. Lief alles ganz ausgezeichnet. Gerne wieder #6.


 
Habe da vor kurzem 1 Rolle gekauft.
Lief alles ausgesprochen schlecht.
Nie wieder !


----------



## CarpDream (1. März 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

Habe dort auch schon bestellt! War eig. ganz okay. 

Dennoch von den Produkten, Auswahl und Beratung tendiere ich doch eher zu KL-Angelsport.


----------



## SHIFTY (1. März 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

Habe auch bei A+M mal gekauft, kann nichts schlechtes darüber sagen, lief alles perfekt.

@ CarpDream: KL-Angelsport ist mein Hausladen, wohne direkt daneben! ;-)


----------



## alex123 (21. März 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

Hallo Leute,

habe am 09.03.2012 einen Artikel dort über ebay bestellt, da ich diesen aber zweimal kaufen wollte, habe ich am-angelsport über ebay versucht zu kontaktieren (kam aber keine Rückmeldung). Die Bezahlung habe ich am 09.03.2012 noch nicht vorgenommen, da ich ja den Kombiversand nutzen wollte, um Versandkosten zu sparen. Am 10.03.2012 wurde mein Artikel von am-angelsport als bezahlt vermerkt, obwohl ich nicht bezahlt hatte, hat mich etwas verwundert. 

Mein Artikel wurde jedoch am 10.03.2012 wieder eingestellt, so dass ich diesen ein zweites Mal kaufen konnte. Beide Artikel als Kombiversand sofort am 10.03.2012 per paypal bezahlt. Lieferung sollte am 13.-14.03.2012 erfolgen. 

Am 16.03.2012 bekam ich ne Mail, dass die Artikel noch nicht bezahlt sind. Habe ne Antwortmail geschrieben, dass ich bereits per paypal alles gezahlt habe, bisher keine Rückmeldung. Telefon ist immer besetzt. Artikel sind immer noch nicht verschickt. Werden ja bald zwei Wochen.


----------



## Marc 24 (21. März 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*



alex123 schrieb:


> Artikel sind immer noch nicht verschickt. Werden ja bald zwei Wochen.



Ich glaube, wenn du Ihnen die Rechnung schickst, die du von PayPal bei einer Bezahlung bekommst, wird schnell geklärt sein, dass du die Artikel bezahlt hast . Offensichtlich hattest du dann nun gerade (etwas) Pech mit A&M. Versuche noch einmal eine nette Mail zu schreiben (Das e-mail Postfach kann ja im Vergleich zum Telefon nicht besetzt sein  ) und hänge doch gleich die Rechnung von PayPal an. 
Dann sollte alles glatt laufen.

Gruß Marc


----------



## MMK308 (21. März 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

Ja das Telefon ist oft besetzt abre ist ja auch normal bei viel Betrieb oder?

Schreib einfach eine E-Mail : info@am-angelsport.de 

Mfg,

Marci


----------



## alex123 (21. März 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

Habe endlich jemanden telefonisch erreicht. Ist alles in Ordnung, Bestellung und Zahlung angekommen. Morgen sollen meine Sachen verschickt werden. Super 

Vielen Dank für eure Hinweise.


----------



## moe7 (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

Katastrophaler Laden.....unglaublich was da passiert. #q

Emails werden grundsätzlich nicht beantwortet, Telefon nach 2-3 Stunden probieren mal jemanden erreicht doch es passiert NICHTS. Rückruf wird versprochen, Bearbeitung wird versprochen. Nichts, nada, null. 

Der Laden macht auf mich einen ganz ganz furchtbaren Eindruck. Ich kaufe seit ´98 online ein, aber das hier ist wie in der Steinzeit.


----------



## thomas72 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

Hallo,
habe den Laden das erste Mal ausprobiert und bin der Meinung dies war auch das Letzte Mal.
Vor 2 Wochen bestellte ich 2 Freilaufrollen Okuma Longbow und eine Rolle mit Monoschnur DAM D-Fender 0,30er.
Etwa 2 Tage nach Zahlungseingang bekam ich eine Mail, daß die DAM Schnur nicht lieferbar sei und ich tel. Kontakt aufnehmen sollte.
Dies habe ich getan. Der Mitarbeiter (sehr freundlich) sagte mir, die 0,30er sei zur Zeit nicht verfügbar, aber er könnte mir stattdessen die 0,33er Ausführung zusenden.
Ich dachte mir warum nicht, mit ner 0,33er habe ich evtl. auch noch die ein oder andere "Reserve" und stimmte dem Vorschlag zu.
Nach 2 Tagen kam das Paket an. Ich freute mich schon, jedoch wurde nur eine Okuma Longbow geliefert.
Also angerufen, der Verkäufer sagte mir, dies sei ein Versehen und die zweite Rolle werde umgehend kostenlos nachgesendet.
Dies ist nun endlich auch geschehen.
So habe ich effektiv 2 Wochen auf meine bestellte Ware gewartet.
Ich denke, daß andere Shops dies deutlich besser können.



Gruß

Thomas


----------



## moe7 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

ja, ist wirklich ziemlich unprofessionell und chaotisch der Laden. Ich will mir und euch meine Geschichte ersparen, sonst bekomme ich wieder Bluthochdruck.

Fazit: Nie wieder!


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

Ich habe schon mehrmals dort bestellt und nie wirkliche Probleme gehabt.
Lieferzeit immer vollständig und im Rahmen(immer unter 1 Woche) und einmal Reklamation weil die gelieferte Rute einen Defekt hatte.
Die neue wurde schon abgeschickt, obwohl ich die kaputte Rute noch gar nicht dort angekommen war.

Von mir eine Empfehlung. Da habe ich schon andere Sachen erlebt.
#6


----------



## Schlebusch (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

Ich habe inzwischen da auch bestimmt 3 mal schon etwas bestellt und NIE probleme gehabt.
Immer guter und freundlicher Service und lange warten musste ich auch nie (vielleicht höchstens mal eine Woche).


----------



## Tom (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

Hallo miteinander,
ich kann nur Positives berichten: Mailanfragen wurden flott und freundlich 
beantwortet. Auch die bestellte Rute war innerhalb von vier Tagen bei mir.

Gruß
Tom


----------



## antonio (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich habe schon mehrmals dort bestellt und nie wirkliche Probleme gehabt.
> Lieferzeit immer vollständig und im Rahmen(immer unter 1 Woche) und einmal Reklamation weil die gelieferte Rute einen Defekt hatte.
> Die neue wurde schon abgeschickt, obwohl ich die kaputte Rute noch gar nicht dort angekommen war.
> 
> ...




kann ich bestätigen.
auch mal ne rute mit nem mangel erwischt, die neue wurde gleich nach nem anruf verschickt.
da war die mangelhafte noch nicht auf dem weg zurück.

antonio


----------



## kgbbg (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

Auch meine bisherigen Bestellungen dort sind schnell, unkomplziert und zur vollsten Zufriedenheit abgelaufen...#6


----------



## Endmin (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

Aber bei denen auch letztens bestellt. Alles super gelaufen und mir ist nichts negatives aufgefallen!

gruß Endmin


----------



## vermesser (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

Ich habe auch schon mehrmal dort bestellt, ohne jedes Problem. Einmal war eine Rolle nicht vorrätig, es kam prompt ein Anruf mit dem Angebot einer sofortigen Ersatzlieferung, da ich aber die bestellte Rolle wollte, kam die zum zugesagten Termin nebst kostenloser Beigabe in Form guter Schnur.

Jederzeit wieder #6 !


----------



## Slick (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

A&M verkauft nicht ab Lager,zumindest war das bei meinen Bestellungen so z.B. Okuma Longbow 65 wird angeboten,aber nicht auf Lager.Ich hatte 4 Wochen auf die Rolle gewartet oder das gleiche Spiel mit meinem Karpfenstuhl.

Bei mir wollten sie auch eine kostenlose Schnur beilegen,wegen der langen Lieferzeit,aber war im Lieferumfang nicht enthalten.Ich habe es überlebt.:q


----------



## Elbmann (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

Auch ich kann nur gutes berichten. Habe dort mehrmals bestellt und immer alles in unter 5 Tagen erhalten.
Bei Sachen die ich dringend brauchte, habe ich kurz angerufen und man hat die Ware schneller bearbeitet.
Ein paar mal hat mir der Preis nicht gefallen, aber nach einem Telefonat hat man mir Rabatt gegeben.

Note 1, ich habe nichts zu bemängeln.


----------



## tegro (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

hi leute 
habe da auch schon 2 mal bestellt und ist alles super gelaufen
schnelle lieferung also nur zu empfehlen :m:m:m:m:m
mfg 
tegro


----------



## Bodensee89 (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

habe heute meine erste bestellung von a+m erhalten. 


bestellt wurden 2 okuma longbow's LB60 und eine daiwa windcast carp in 3,60m und 3lbs. 


die rute war doch nicht lieferbar und ging paar tage in den rückstand....war für mich jetzt kein problem, der deshalb notwendige emailkontakt war schnell und freundlich. 

bei den rollen hab ich LB65er erhalten   
warum weiß ich nicht aber das ist mir natürlich egal, die wären ja eigentlich teurer   
bei meiner verwendung macht es sonst keinen unterschied und ist deshalb ok. 

ansonsten sehr ordentlicher laden.....ich denke ich werde da wieder bestellen oder sogar mal vorbei schauen wenn ich mal in die nähe komme.


----------



## mabo1992 (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

Konnte mich auch noch nie beklagen, 2 Okuma Powerliner bestellt und nach 2 Tagen schon da gewesen.Alles Top verpackt und sonst auch alles ok.


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

2 Rollen im Onlineshop gekauft , bezahlt , einige Male vertröstet worden - innerhalb dieses Zeitraumes stellte A+M die gleichen Rolle als "sofort verfügbar" in Ebay ein.
Lieferung erfolgte dann urplötzlich als ich vorschlug das man das Ganze ja auch hier im Anglerboard für alle Leute sichtbar ausdiskutieren könne.
So erhielt ich die Ware nach ungefähr 6-7 Wochen ..... sofern ich mich richtig erinnere.


----------



## H.Christians (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

Eins vorweg: Ich hab nen richtig dicken Hals auf den Laden.

Nun aber mal der Reihe nach.

Habe am 14.07 eine E-Mail an Am-Angesport gesendet, ob die Sie die DAM MAd D-Fender 3.00lbs im 3 mtr. vorrätig haben.

Am 15.07 bekam ich eine Antwort, daß es kein Problem ist, die Ruten konnten sofort geliefert werden.

Da ich 10 von den Ruten bestellen wollte, hat der Verkäufer mir einen Mengenrabatt eingeräumt. .

Alles super bis dahin.

Montag morgen dann persönlich angerufen, und die Ruten, 2 Rollen und Schnur bestellt.

Habe dann extra nochmals gefragt ob er es schafft die Ruten bis Freitag den 20.07 auszuliefern, da ich von Samstags bis Montags ans Wasser wollte.
Antwort war ein klares ja klar das ist kein Problem

Paket sollte noch am Montag versendet werden per GLS.

Da das Paket Mittwochs nicht da gewesen ist, habe ich mal um die Paketnummer gebeten.

Keine Antwort.

Donnerstag dann angerufen um mal ein Feedback zu erhalten.

Antwort:  Sorry wurde leider vergessen zu versenden, das Paket geht Donnerstag morgen raus, ist dann Freitags bei Ihnen.

Pustekuchen nix kam Freitag an. Also wieder nachgefragt.

Jetzt hatte GLS Schuld, weil Sie das Paket bei AM-Angelsport stehen gelassen haben. Ja ist schon klar.

Na gut dann kommts halt Montag.

Gestern kam dann das Paket. Beim Fahrer per Nachnahme bezahlt, Summe stimmte mit den Käufen überein.

Hab dann das Paket aufgemacht, und da kam die dicke Überraschung:

10 Ruten bezahlt, es waren aber nur 7 !! im Paket. Ich bin ausgeflippt.

2 Rollen waren dabei, die Schnur auch.

1 Rolle lag aber ohne Schutzverpackung etc, lose im Karton und läuft wie nee Schleifmaschine und hat auch sichtbare Gebrauchsspuren. War wohl ein Ausstellungsstück.

Dann sofort bei den Herrschaften angerufen, was das jetzt für ein Zirkus wird.

Antwort:  Da hat der Versand vergessen Ihnen mitzuteilen, daß nur 7 Ruten lieferbar sind, die anderen werden nachgeliefert.
Na toll ich bezahl 10 Ruten bekomme aber nur 7 war meine Antwort drauf.

Jetzt weiss ich nicht, wann ich die Ruten bekomme, wegen der Rolle gabs auch kein Statement.

Der Laden bietet aber die Ruten bei Ebay als sofort lieferbar an, und auch im Shop kann man diese kaufen, ohne irgendeinen Vermerk das die Lieferzeit länger sein wid.

Für mich ist das

1. Arglistige Täuschung

2. In meinem Fall schon fast versuchter Betrug.

Einfach 10 Ruten bezahlen lassen, aber nur 7 liefern ohne vorher eine Nachricht zu senden, bzw. auf dem Lieferschein die Menge zu ändern.

Ich bin richtig angekotzt von so einem Ablauf, auf E-Mails bekommt man keine Antworten.

Werde jetzt bis Freitag abwarten, sollte bis dahin kein Paket und eine Klärung angeboten werden, gehe ich den rechtlichen Weg, soll heissen Anzeige und ab zum Anwalt.

Es kann doch nicht so schwierig sein als gewerblicher Händler, der seinen Lebensunterhalt damit verdient, seine Kunden vernünftig zu informieren.


----------



## m1ndgam3 (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

joa, hab auch keine gutern erfahrungen gemacht.. wollte nen kescher und ne liege kaufen.. beides laut onlineshop auf lager. sontag abend bestellt, donnerstag kam ein anruf das die sachen nicht da seien. kescher könnte er mir für 10 euro mehr nen anderen dazulegen, und die liege hat 4 monate lieferzeit. da gäbs für 20 euro mehr auch ne andere hat er gemeint.
ich hab die sachen dann am telefon storniert. nach 2 wochen kam dann ein anruf das immer noch eine offene bestellung da wär und ob ich die sachen noch wolle. ^^
ganz großes kino. ich bestell dort auch nicht mehr


----------



## DerDude1909 (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

Hab dort einmal etwas bestellt und nach 2 Wochen wieder storniert....

Was ich total dreist finde und das war nicht nur bei mir so Ebaybewertungen sprechen Bände....
Dem Kunden wird erzählt das die Ware längst versendet wäre, sobald der Kunde aber mal nach einer Paketnummer zur Sendeverfolgung fragt wird ihm einfach nicht mehr geantwortet......

Ich kann so etwas einfach nicht verstehen.
Entweder ist ein Artikel lieferbar und man liefert diesen auch aus oder der Artikel ist eben nicht lieferbar und man teilt dies auch dem Kunden mit.

Ein Blick auf die Facebook Fan Site und man liest wieder genau das gleiche: Keine Ware,Nicht Lieferbar obwohl im Bestand, Kein Geld zurück obwohl Storniert wurde...... aber seht selbst   http://www.facebook.com/pages/AM-Angelsport/108896525848343


----------



## antonio (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

ist nun mal so, das negative wird immer irgend wo veröffentlicht.
und schief gehen tut überall was.
jetzt müßte man den prozentsatz an negativen gegenüber den positiven geschäften wissen, dann kann man objektiv urteilen.
das soll jetzt keine verteidigung des ladens sein und jedes "negativgeschäft" ist eins zu viel.
aber überall arbeiten menschen und machen fehler.

antonio


----------



## DerDude1909 (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

Logisch kann man es nicht jedem Kunden recht machen und ja Menschen machen Fehler.

Und genau da ist auch der springende Punkt, von Fehlern sprechen die meisten Negativen Bewertungen nicht...
Sondern eher das Kunden ihr Geld nicht zurück bekommen und Kunden dreist belogen werden.....


----------



## fyggi1 (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

Hi,

habe dort 1 x bestellt und es war grausam ! Ab dem Vorfall - der sich im übrigen ewig gezogen hat -  war der Laden für mich gestorben...

Gruss


----------



## antonio (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*



DerDude1909 schrieb:


> Logisch kann man es nicht jedem Kunden recht machen und ja Menschen machen Fehler.
> 
> Und genau da ist auch der springende Punkt, von Fehlern sprechen die meisten Negativen Bewertungen nicht...
> Sondern eher das Kunden ihr Geld nicht zurück bekommen und Kunden dreist belogen werden.....




kein geld zurück geht gar nicht, wenn anspruch besteht.
aber bei der bucht stehen nun mal in den letzten 12 monaten ca 11000 positive gegenüber ca 70 negativen.das sind nicht mal 7 promille "ausschußquote".
und geld nicht zurück sind ein paar ganz wenige.
selbst da weiß man nicht ob der anspruch gerechtfertigt ist.
ich genieße  diese bewertungen immer mit vorsicht.
also den laden jetzt zu verteufeln, halte ich nicht für richtig.

antonio


----------



## H.Christians (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

Meine Ruten wurden jetzt angeblich bei DAM bestellt, und werden mir spätestens Ende der Woche nachgeliefert.

Morgen ist Donnerstag, wers glaubt wird seelig.

Mir solls egal sein, kommt hier Freitag nix an wirds ungemütlich für die Herrschaften.

E-Mails werden mittlerweile beantwortet, aber man wird immer nur vertröstet. Es nervt einfach nur.

Aber immer schon bei Ebay die Ruten als lieferbar anbieten. Das ist schon wirklich eine Frechheit.


----------



## derporto (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

wenn ein angelshop sein sortiment gleichzeitig bei ebay anbietet und mit sofortiger verfügbarkeit anpreist ist das nicht immer kundenverarsche, wenn dann doch nicht ab lager geliefert werden kann. es ist gängige praxis, das solcherlei dinge "auf strecke" direkt vom hersteller mittels lieferschein des händlers an den kunden gehen. Oft kann in dem fall also nicht unbedingt der händler selber etwas dafür, wenn es zu lieferschwierigkeiten kommt. das sollte man bei aller kritik durchaus bedenken. kaum jemand verarscht seine kunden gerne, geschweige denn mit absicht. macht langfristig keinen sinn.


----------



## H.Christians (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

Geschäftspartner sind dann aber nichts desto trotz der Angelgerätehändler und ich.

Die Schuld dann auf den Hersteller abzuwälzen, ist nichts anderes als das vertuschen eigener Kompetenz.

Und ausserdem sollte man den Kunden vielleicht vorher informieren, daß die Lieferzeit nicht eingehalten werden kann.

Ich warte jetzt fast 2 Wochen auf die Ruten, die Herrschaften haben das schon letzte Woche montags gewußt, daß Sie die Ruten gar nicht in der gewünschten Menge liefern können.

Wenn man als Händler bei DAM bestellt und eine Expresslieferung wünscht, die nur 2€ kostet bekommt man die Ware innerhalb von 24 Stunden geliefert.
Und letzte Woche hatte DAM noch genügend Ruten lagermäßig vorhanden !!


Ich bin bestens informiert, da ich auch gewisse Quellen habe um an Informationen zu gelangen.

Jetzt sind seltsamerweise schon 5 Ruten bei Ebay drin, ist ja sehr lustig !!!


----------



## derporto (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*



H.Christians schrieb:


> Geschäftspartner sind dann aber nichts desto trotz der Angelgerätehändler und ich.
> 
> Die Schuld dann auf den Hersteller abzuwälzen, ist nichts anderes als das vertuschen eigener Kompetenz.
> 
> ...


 
ich bin ebenfalls bestens informiert, da ich in der branche tätig bin. wenn eine ware normalerweise direkt ab lager des herstellers verfügbar ist, so wird der händler diese auch als direkt verfügbar anbieten. wie gesagt, die ware geht auf strecke direkt vom hersteller zum kunden. in vielen fällen.

wenn dann z.B. DAM trotz allem lieferschwierigkeiten hat weil sie z.b. aufgrund eines kaputten werkzeugs mit der produktion in verzug geraten, kann der händler da nichts für.
und solche dinge passieren häufiger als man denkt.

fair wäre es in dem fall vom hersteller, die händler umgehend über die lieferschwierigkeiten aufzuklären. dies passiert aber oft erst dann, wenn tatsächlich eine bestellung des händlers für die ware vorliegt. und dann ist es selbstverständlich zu spät, da der kunde die ware mit dem passus der sofortigen verfügbarkeit gekauft hat.

ein schlamassel, sicher. aber sicher keins, das vorsätzlich vom händler herbeigeführt wird.


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*



H.Christians schrieb:


> ............
> Der Laden bietet aber die Ruten bei Ebay als sofort lieferbar an, und auch im Shop kann man diese kaufen, ohne irgendeinen Vermerk das die Lieferzeit länger sein wid......




Wie bei mir.
Als telefonische Begründung kam dann das es mehrere Filialen gäbe und die eine macht eben Ebääh und die andere den Onlineshop.
Und da eine Hand nicht weiss was die andere macht ......u.s.w. u.s.f. .
Und die Ebay-Fraktion hätte die Rolle (in meinen Fall) natürlich vorrätig - nur eben die Onlineshop-Fraktion nicht.

Was zum Teufel interessiert mich als Kunden deren mangelhaftes Management ?


Aber trotzdem werde ich wohl irgendwann dort noch einmal bestellen wenn die Preise stimmen - mich aber von vorneherin auf eine Lieferzeit von 3 Monaten einstellen.
Evt. wäre es grundsätzlich aber ratsamer über Ebääh mit dem Käuferschutz von Paypal zu kaufen.


----------



## Moringotho (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

sers,

es ist doch immer wieder witzig wieviele leute bestens informiert sind und saogar insiderwissen haben......
komischerweise immer dann wenn sie was zu meckern haben.
und bevor ich dich frage ob du deine quellen auch nennen kannst (wie immer mit grossem bla,bla net....) frag ich doch lieber mal folgendes.

warum bestellst du die ruten über den handel wenn du so gut über die lagerbestände bescheit weisst? und net über deinen "kontakt"?
so mach ich das bei denen immer. bekommst die sachen sicher und zudem noch einen netten personalrabatt.....

editiert

just my....

ndt Holger aka Mori


----------



## SpinnerFreund (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

Kann bei A+M gar nicht klagen und bestelle da mehr oder minder regelmäßig. Immer alles zu meoiner vollsten Zufriedenheit, selbst wenn ich mal etwas länger warten musste. Das war dann aber auch nicht so viel länger, sondern handelte sich dann um ein paar Tage. 

E-Mail Kontakt immer freundlich und schnell. Ware immer 1A und Preise immer Top. Daher für mich einer der besten Onlineshops fürs Angeln überhaupt...

Ich denke daher, dass man mit denen immer reden kann. Deshalb mein Tip: Ruf doch mal bei denen an und der mit denen freundlich mal über die Situation |wavey:

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## H.Christians (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*



Moringotho schrieb:


> sers,
> 
> 
> editiert
> ...


 

editiert


Schon mal was von Rabattsystem bei Gerätehändlern gehört? 
Kann nicht sein !!

Fakt ist das DAM die Ruten sofort und auch in größeren Mengen sofort lieferbar hat.

Und es Endverbraucher kann man bei DAM nicht bestellen.

@ Spinnerfreund

Hab da ja zig mal angerufen, freundlich und nett sind die Herrschaften ja sagen einem aber nicht Mal, was denn nun wirklich Sache ist.
Man wird immer nur vertröstet, davon kann ich mir aber nichts kaufen#d#d


----------



## Moringotho (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*



H.Christians schrieb:


> editiert
> 
> Schon mal was von Rabattsystem bei Gerätehändlern gehört?
> Kann nicht sein !!
> ...


 
sers,

editiert

les mal etwas genauer. *nicht du sollst bei dam bestellen sondern es über deinen guten kontakt dort kaufen.*
mitarbeiter dürfen zu personalpreisen einkaufen.
und da du ja deiner aussage nach die lagerbestände kennst muss der wohl bei dam arbeiten.....

aber tob und mecker lieber noch bisschen rum, scheint ja nötig zu sein.

ndt Hoilger aka Mori


----------



## magi (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

Habe mit A&M auch keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht. Mag ja sein, dass der Shop an sich schnell liefert was er vorrätig hat. Da gab es auch keinen Grund zur Klage (Rocke bestellt und nach 2-3 Tagen war sie da, leider ein Ringproblem, deshalb zurückgebracht. Telefonisch vorher gefragt, ob genau das Modell noch vorrätig im Laden vorhanden ist-klares Ja. Als ich dann da war-klares Nein…Also warten auf Herstellerlieferung; Ende Februar stand als ungefähres Lieferdatum im Raum). Allerdings lief bzw. läuft die Reklamation dermaßen "unterirdisch", dass ich, sollte die ausstehende Zahlung nicht bald eintreffen, die Sache an unseren Rechtsanwalt abgeben werde. Wartete bis ca. April auf eine Ersatzlieferung (was sicherlich Abu Garcia geschuldet ist), dann wurde mir, auf Wunsch, zugesagt, dass ich die Bankverbindung schriftlich per Mail zwecks Rückbuchung angeben sollte. Habe ich auch getan und warte, nach zahlreichen E-Mailkontakten, bis heute. Ursprüngliches Rechnungsdatum ist vom 03.01.2012..
Das war, unabhängig vom zukünftigen Ausgang, das negativste, was ich beruflich als auch privat (bestelle seit ca. 18 Jahren regelmäßig per Telefon/I-Net) in Sachen Kundenservice bzw. Kulanz erlebt habe.
Für mich heißt A&M zukünftig: Achtung, meiden!!


----------



## H.Christians (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*



Moringotho schrieb:


> sers,
> 
> ja is noch alles fit im erbsigen brötchen.
> 
> les mal etwas genauer. *nicht du sollst bei dam bestellen sondern es über deinen guten kontakt dort kaufen.*


 

Rabattsystem? Nicht verstanden?

Am-Angelsport Höchstkonditionen, mein Kontakt nur wenig Rabatt= Höherer Preis. Also nicht interessant für mich.

Sonst hätte ich es ja mit Sicherheit so gemacht.

Hab auch keine Lust mehr hier Endlosdisskusionen zu führen, ich bin ja wohl wie man auch nachlesen kann, nicht der einzige der seine Probleme mit AM-Angelsport gehabt hat.

Habe grade nochmals dort angerufen, die Ruten sollen heute noch an mich rausgehen und morgen dann bei mr sein.

Wenn es dann so kommen wird, bin ich ja schon beruhigt. 

Was bleibt ist natürlich ein fader Beigeschmack.


----------



## kleinerStichling (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

Hallo zusammen,

habe auch schon das ein oder andere Mal bei am-angelsport bestellt.
Dabei ist mir aufgefallen dass man bei den dortigen Sonderangeboten anscheinend B-Ware oder ähnliche Ladenhüter erhält.
Jedes Mal musste ist diese High-End "Schnäppchenruten" wegen krummen Blanks, lockeren Ringen oder Ringeinlagen und schleifenden Rollenhaltern zurückschicken dass ich mittlerweile auf die dort tlw. echt verlockenden Sonderangebote mittlerweilse dankend verzichte!
Das kuriose ist dann dass einem bei der Reklamation erzählt wird das dies die letzte Rute gewesen sei und man deswegen kein Austausch vornehmen könne und ein paar Tage später nachdem zurückschicken taucht dann dieses Rutenmodell wieder unter Ihrem Ebay-Account auf (wahrscheinlich solange bis so ein armer Tropf den Mist behält) #d

Der Austausch bzw. die Geldrückerstattung ging jedoch meist recht problemlos über die Bühne und bei den Artikeln zu gängigen/vergleichbaren Marktpreisen gab es auch nie etwas zu bemängeln.

Gruß kleinerStichling |wavey:


----------



## Moringotho (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

sers,

also schliessen wir bei deiner gut unterichteten quelle mal die dam mitarbeiter aus. durch den personalrabatt liegst du weit unter den günstigsten ladenpreisen. höchstkonditionen für händler hin oder her. von denen siehst du eh nix. 
(mal ein beispiel aus jüngster vergangenheit: d-fender2 für 24,86 + einen eiskaffee das stück).

dann sind die aussagen über lagerbestände ja schon mal nicht so sicher... aber von sowas hab ich ja keine ahnung.

die wenigstens hersteller leisten sich noch grosse lagerbestände da sie ein unötiger kostenfaktor sind, aber
von sowas hab ich ja keine ahnung.

etc,etc aber auch davon hab ich ja keine......

ndt Holger aka Mori

eiditiert


----------



## H.Christians (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

Ich schreib mal besser nix mehr zu deinen Aussagen Moringotho, scheinst hier ehh nur provozieren zu wollen, worauf ich mal sowas von gar keine Lust habe.

Paket soll heute ankommen, inkls. einem Geschenk für die Unanehmlichkeiten.


----------



## H.Christians (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

So Paket mit der Nachlieferung ist gestern angekommen.

Als Entschädigung lag nee Mitchell Premium Runner bei.

Ende gut alles gut.

Eine etwas bessere Informationspolitik und alles hätte um einiges leichter und angenehmer für beide Seiten verlaufen können.


----------



## Marc R. (29. August 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

Moin,
muss jetzt auch mal von meiner Erfahrung mit besagtem Shop berichten. 
Habe im April und im August bestellt. Im April 4 Futterale und 'ne Polbrille. Laut Shop alles lieferbar. Als eine Woche nach Geldeingang keine Ware ankam, habe ich nachgefragt. Futterale sind nicht lieferbar. Wurde dann mehrfach vertröstet, bis nach 4 Wochen meine Lieferung ankam. 2 Futterale mussten leider zurück. Versand haben sie ohne Probleme übernommen. Bis ich mein Geld wieder bekam, sind allerdings nochmal 4 Wochen vergangen. Gut, Fehler unterlaufen uns allen. Wollte dem Shop dann noch eine Chance geben und habe Ende Juli nachgefragt, auf das Shopsystem kann man sich ja scheinbar nicht verlassen, ob die von mir gewünschten Rollen vorrätig sind. Bei Anfragen vor einer Bestellung geht die Beantwortung auch immer ganz schnell, meine Anfrage wurde bejaht. Es gab sogar noch 10% Rabatt, weil die erste Bestellung so bescheiden verlief. Auch meine Frage nach Ersatzspulen wurde positiv beantwortet. Super, dachte ich. Die Rollen sollten eine Woche später auch gleich zum Einsatz kommen. Die 4 Spulen sollten mit der von mir ausgewählten Sufix in 2 Durchmessern bespult werden. Das Ende vom Lied waren wieder 4 Wochen Wartezeit und mehrere Vertröstungen per Mail. Das versprochene Extra für die Wartezeit war nicht im Paket, genausowenig wie die 2 Ersatzspulen. Die für die Ersatzspulen vorgesehene Schnur lag mit im Paket.
Mein Fazit: Ich werde wohl nicht mehr dort bestellen.|rolleyes zweimal der fast identische Ablauf. Die Rollen werde ich zurückschicken, wenn ich keine Ersatzspulen nachgeliefert bekomme. Auf die Antwort warte ich noch. Geld wurde ja schon überwiesen.


----------



## ObiWahn81 (31. August 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

Mahlzeit,

leider wird das Thema Datenschutz bei dem Shop offensichtlich nicht sonderlich sensibel behandelt.

Ich habe heute ein Paket erhalten in dem neben meiner Bestellung auch noch die Rechnung des Vorbesitzer enthalten war. Neben dem Dokument enthielt der Karton auch noch die Bitte um Rückerstattung des Kaufpreises auf das Konto des Kollegen.

Ich habe mich darauf hin mit dem Betroffenen in Verbindung gesetzt, Kontaktdaten habe ich ja dank dem Shop zur Genüge.

Die Bilder von dem Lieferumfang übersende ich zeitnah per Mail an den Kollegen.

Grüße


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (31. August 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*



Marc R. schrieb:


> ........ Wollte dem Shop dann noch eine Chance geben und habe Ende Juli nachgefragt, auf das Shopsystem kann man sich ja scheinbar nicht verlassen, ob die von mir gewünschten Rollen vorrätig sind. Bei Anfragen vor einer Bestellung geht die Beantwortung auch immer ganz schnell, meine Anfrage wurde bejaht. Es gab sogar noch 10% Rabatt, weil die erste Bestellung so bescheiden verlief. Auch meine Frage nach Ersatzspulen wurde positiv beantwortet. Super, dachte ich. Die Rollen sollten eine Woche später auch gleich zum Einsatz kommen......



Ach du grüne Sch...   - habe Vorgestern (18 Uhr) auch nachgefragt , sehr schnell eine positve Antwort bekommen und gestern Morgen gleich bestellt.

Jetzt lass ich mich mal überraschen - ich werde berichten.


----------



## Marc R. (4. September 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

Moin,
mal ein kleines Update: Ich habe bis heute noch keine Antwort auf meine 2 Mails erhalten, das ist jetzt 8 Tage her.
Vielleicht liest hier ja jemand von AM mit und meldet sich doch noch.


----------



## Gruenschnabel (6. September 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

Am Montag bestellt, heute geliefert. Statusmeldungen zur Bestellung erhalten.

Alles wunderbar.


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (6. September 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

Diesmal hat es bei mir auch geklappt ... somit 1:1  ;-))


----------



## k-bay (6. September 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*



Marc R. schrieb:


> Moin,
> mal ein kleines Update: Ich habe bis heute noch keine Antwort auf meine 2 Mails erhalten, das ist jetzt 8 Tage her.
> Vielleicht liest hier ja jemand von AM mit und meldet sich doch noch.



wie wärs mit anrufen? geht einfach, schnell und ist irgendwie auch viel persönlicher, oder?


----------



## Affenpapst (6. September 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

Hab mir vor ein paar wochen gleich mehrere sachen bestellt, leider war ein artikel nicht verfügbar, 
nach 2 wochen hat einer bei mir angerufen mir das mitgeteilt und mir dann 2 andere angebote geschickt!

abgesehen von den 2 wochen wartezeit ohne feedback zur bestellung kann ich diesen shop weiterempfehlen!!


----------



## Pikepauly (6. September 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

Habe mich eigentlich immer gewundert wieso man öfter auch negative Meinungen über am liest. Ich habe dort schon seit 2009 regelmässig bestellt und immer lief das gut ab. Jetzt klappte aber etwas nicht und ich kann nachvollziehen das die nicht immer alles so abwickeln wie sie sollten. Vor allem nervt es wenn Sachen im Shop als vorrätig genannt werden und sie eben nicht am Lager sind. Das kriegen die nicht so richtig in den Griff, haben aber in meinem Fall nach einer angemessenen E-Mail von mir meine Zahlung relativ flott zurücküberwiesen.































S


----------



## Marc R. (18. September 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

Moin,

meine Bestellung ist jetzt nach 7 Wochen doch noch "gut" ausgegangen. Habe gestern meine 2 Ersatzspulen erhalten. Zusätzlich lagen noch je 2 Spulen Shimano Aero und Shimano Spool Backing mit im Paket.
Kulant und um Service bemüht sind sie ja, aber es dauert alles wirklich ewig. Die fehlenden Spulen hat der Betreiber auf seine Kappe genommen. Die Rolle wird eigentlich ohne ausgeliefert. Die Verfügbarkeitsanzeige im Shop ist eine Katastrophe. Wenn ich einen Artikel schnell und dringend benötige, werde ich nicht mehr dort bestellen.


----------



## Mozartkugel (18. September 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*



colognecarp schrieb:


> Ich hab vor 3 Wochen bezahlt, dann ist vor etawas über einer Woche die Versandbestätigung gekommen. Angekommen ist bei mir aber nichts, so langsam wirds knapp, in 2 Wochen will ich 5 Tage raus und brauche Geflochtene Schnur |gr:



über 3 Wochen auf eine Bestellung warten? Das ist eine Frechheit! Bestellte Artikel sollten innerhalb von 2-3 Werktagen geliefert werden. Kommentare nach der Bestellung wie "Artikel derzeit nicht lieferbar" ist auch ein absolutes No-Go und deutet auf ein Saftladen hin. 

Die Leute haben ihren Laden nicht im Griff, weder die Versandabwicklung noch die Lagerhaltung. Ich würde da nicht mehr bestellen.


----------



## Carpvopi (25. September 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

Ich sage nur einmal und nie wieder


----------



## jkc (25. September 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*



Carpvopi schrieb:


> Ich sage nur einmal und nie wieder



Guten Morgen und herzlich willkommen im Forum.

Wäre schön, wenn Du Deine Abneigung etwas weiter ausführen Bzw. Begründen könntest, denn so wie es jetzt da steht ist es ziemlich wertlos. Was hat Dir denn nicht gefallen? Der Umgang, Lieferdauer oder die Farbe des Paketes?

Ich habe in jüngerer Zeit zweimal dort bestellt, einmal absolut zufrieden, einmal hatte die Ware einen Mangel, was aber ohne rumgezicke auf freundliche Art und Weise vom Shop behoben wurde. Hat nur ein paar Tage gedauert. Aber alles im Rahmen - von daher würde ich auch zukünftig dort einkaufen.

Dank und Gruß JK


----------



## Bodensee89 (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

habe gerade meine 2. bestellung bekommen. 

am letzten sonntag hab ich 2 okuma longbow lb65 rollen und 2 dam mad oldskool karpfenruten bestellt.
diese combo will ich aber zur allgemeinen grundangelei nutzen.

direkt nach der bestellung kam bis zum nächsten mittag keine bestätigung, also konnte ich auch nicht gleich bezahlen. 
dieses problem wurde aber telefonisch sofort geklärt. 
habe dann am montagabend überwiesen. 

vor paar minuten wurden die sachen geliefert.
diesmal war alles super, wenn es weiter so läuft dann bestelle ich da gerne wieder.


----------



## Carpkochi (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

Moin. 
Also ich hab mir dort ein Rod Pod + Bissanzeiger bestellt.
Also die Lieferung war so lala. Ich habe kurz nach der Bestellung eine Email erhalten wo drin stand ihre Bestellung ist bei uns eingegangen dann musste ich eine Woche warten bis ich noch eine mail bekommen hab wo drinn stand das die ware rausgeschickt wurde und dann war sie allerdings den nächsten Tag da. Die ware ist heile und sicher verpackt angekommen.  Und dafür das man da echt gute Schnäppchen schießen kann, kann man die etwas längere wartezeit in den Kauf nehmen. 



Gruß Carpkochi. ;D


----------



## antonio (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

naja ne woche ist doch nun wirklich nicht lange und im rahmen des normalen.
wie hast du denn gezahlt? vor geldeingang wird eben nicht versendet.

antonio


----------



## schmutzpuckel (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

Also ich 2 Mal bei A+M bestellt. Das erste Mal habe ich u.a. Shimano Bekleidung bestellt und bisschen Kleinkram. Die Liderrung dauerte ein paar Tage, war aber völlig in Ordnung. Es kam aber die falsche Hose aber am Telefon wurde das Problem recht schnell geklärt und ich war zufrieden.

Bei der zweiten Bestellung habe ich u.a. einen Stuhl bestellt der mir nicht zusagte. Ich habe angerufen den Sachverhalt geschildert und im Anschluß den Stuhl zurückgeschickt.

Problem war nur, dass ich fast 4 Wochen |gr:|gr: meinem Geld hinterher laufen musste.
Ich habe dort xmal angerufen, E-mails vesendet und ich musste leider Gottes letzendlich mit rechtlichen Konsequenzen drohen.
Dann ging es plötzlich mit der Gutschrift ganz flott, nämlich ein Werktag und das Geld war auf meinem Konto.
Schade...
Seitdem nie wieder !


----------



## k-bay (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

ich habe schon öfter - auch teurere sachen bestellt. immer zügiger versand. sehr kulanter verein der nach telefonischer absprache auch aussergewöhnlichen vorschlägen nachkommt!

ich glaube, dass viele die möglichkeit der telefonischen konfliktlösung aus irgendeinem grund negieren. habe immer konkrete und zutreffende aussagen am telefon bekommen.

jederzeit wieder

mfg


----------



## schmutzpuckel (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*



k-bay schrieb:


> ich habe schon öfter - auch teurere sachen bestellt. immer zügiger versand. sehr kulanter verein der nach telefonischer absprache auch aussergewöhnlichen vorschlägen nachkommt!
> 
> ich glaube, dass viele die möglichkeit der telefonischen konfliktlösung aus irgendeinem grund negieren. habe immer konkrete und zutreffende aussagen am telefon bekommen.
> 
> ...




Wie man meinem Posting entnehmen kann, habe ich dort angerufen und zwar mehrfach und meinem Geld musste ich trotzdem hinterher laufen...

Wenn du dort aber auch anrufen musstest, zeigt es mir doch dass du auch etwas zu Reklamieren hattest und dies spricht schon für sich...
...Glückwunsch das man dir dort helfen konnte...


----------



## Aurikus (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

Also der Service bei AM ist absolut Top!! Freundlicher Telefonservice, die anstandslos auf Wünsche eingehen!! Aber der Lieferdienst GSL ist mehr als schei$$e!! Gestern sollte geliefert werden und als in der Sendeverfolgung "zugestellt" erschien und ich mein Paket nicht erhalten habe, habe ich die teure Hotline von GSL angerufen! Da gab man mir die Auskunft, dass ein gewisser Se....... mein Paket in Empfang genommen hat!! Der Mensch ist noch nicht mal einer meiner Nachbarn!!!!! Hab mich natürlich beschwert und die Behauptung aufgestellt, dass der blöde Fahrer schlicht zu faul war, in den 4.Stock zu laufen, da ich definitiv die ganze Zeit zu Hause war und Niemand geklingelt hat und ich auch keine Benachrichtigung im Briefkasten hatte! Da meinte die Frau bei der Hotline ganz frech, dass es wohl genauso gewesen ist 
AM darüber informiert und die können mir natürlich erst am Montag weiter helfen!!! Gut, das Paket ist versichert, aber Wer weiß wann ich es bekomme!?

Hat Jemand schon mal sowas ähnliches erlebt und kann mir sagen, wie lange es gedauert hat, bis das Paket letztendlich da war??


----------



## Floppe (28. November 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

A+M Angelsport ist mein Stammdealer und ich bin seit Jahren zufriedener Kunde. Allerdings gehe ich meist direkt in eine der Filialen. Wenn ich nur Köder brauche oder was kleines geh ich in die kleine Filiale in Remseck und wenns mal wieder mehr wird oder ein großer Gerätebummel gehts nach Kirchheim in den großen Laden. Kann ich nur empfehlen. Super Beratung und tolle Auswahl.


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. November 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*



Aurikus schrieb:


> Also der Service bei AM ist absolut Top!! Freundlicher Telefonservice, die anstandslos auf Wünsche eingehen!! Aber der Lieferdienst GSL ist mehr als schei$$e!! Gestern sollte geliefert werden und als in der Sendeverfolgung "zugestellt" erschien und ich mein Paket nicht erhalten habe, habe ich die teure Hotline von GSL angerufen! Da gab man mir die Auskunft, dass ein gewisser Se....... mein Paket in Empfang genommen hat!! Der Mensch ist noch nicht mal einer meiner Nachbarn!!!!! Hab mich natürlich beschwert und die Behauptung aufgestellt, dass der blöde Fahrer schlicht zu faul war, in den 4.Stock zu laufen, da ich definitiv die ganze Zeit zu Hause war und Niemand geklingelt hat und ich auch keine Benachrichtigung im Briefkasten hatte! Da meinte die Frau bei der Hotline ganz frech, dass es wohl genauso gewesen ist
> AM darüber informiert und die können mir natürlich erst am Montag weiter helfen!!! Gut, das Paket ist versichert, aber Wer weiß wann ich es bekomme!?
> 
> Hat Jemand schon mal sowas ähnliches erlebt und kann mir sagen, wie lange es gedauert hat, bis das Paket letztendlich da war??




Wie ist denn die Geschichte ausgegangen???|wavey:

Ich hatte mit am auch nur einmal Schwierigkeiten, die sich aber klären ließen nachdem R. Wallisch ausm Urlaub zurück war, der übrigens einen tollen Job macht.
Davor und auch danach war ich immer zufrieden.
Gerade erst vor kuzrem beim Kauf von zwei Longbows bekam ich super Konditionen!
#6#6#6


----------



## Tomasz (28. November 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

Ich habe schon einige male dort bestellt. Gutes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis. 
Gute telefonische Beratung und wenn mal doch etwas schief laufen sollte, wird unkompliziert reagiert und es gibt für die Unanehmlichkeiten eine kleine Enstchuldigung in Form von Ködern oder Preisnachlässen obenauf.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Anaconda1983 (28. November 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

Haben Super Preise, nette Verkäufer... Und hatte eine spinnrute drei mal umgetauscht ohne Probleme. Beim vierten mal, wollte ich nicht mehr die Rute, und sie haben mir ne Gutschrift gemacht!
Echt sehr nett und Super Service, helfen immer einem!

Ganz klar Daumen hoch für den Shop!!!


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (28. November 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

hatte bisher auch nur gute erfahrungen


----------



## Megacarp (28. November 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

Ich habe vor zwei Monaten bei A+M Angelsport eine Bestellung gemacht. 
Hier die Erfahrungen:
Auf ein Mail von mir wurde sofort höflich geantwortet. 
Die Ware wurde schnell geliefert.
Sie war gut verpackt und unversehrt.
Da die Abhakmatte die ich mitbestellt hatte das falsche Modell war, wurde mir kostenlos nach wenigen Tagen die Richtige zugestellt und ich durfte die andere behalten (wie gut ein Onlinehändler wirklich ist erkennt, man oft erst wenn es ein Problem gibt!), das nenne ich einen vorbildhaften Service! 

Fazit: Ich habe erst eine Bestellung gemacht und meine Erfahrungen beziehen sich daher nur auf diese eine Erfahrung. Auf jeden Fall kann ich die Seite bis jetzt weiterempfehlen und werde auch selbst sicher wieder dort Bestellungen machen, auch aufgrund des großen mich ansprechenden Angebotes und der ehrlichen Preise.


----------



## 0din (30. November 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

Ich habe mir da diese Woche für 49,94,- Wobbler bestellt.
der Versand per Nachnahme kostete mich 16,90,-|uhoh:
also Rechnung von 66,84 Teuros
Die Versandkosten finde ich sind Wucher.
aber was solls die Wobbler sind Geil!!:l


----------



## antonio (30. November 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*



0din schrieb:


> Ich habe mir da diese Woche für 49,94,- Wobbler bestellt.
> der Versand per Nachnahme kostete mich 16,90,-|uhoh:
> also Rechnung von 66,84 Teuros
> Die Versandkosten finde ich sind Wucher.
> aber was solls die Wobbler sind Geil!!:l



das liegt an deiner nachnahmebestellung.
ansonsten sind die vk vollkommen i.o.

antonio


----------



## hugo haschisch (30. November 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*



0din schrieb:


> Ich habe mir da diese Woche für 49,94,- Wobbler bestellt.
> der *Versand per Nachnahme *kostete mich 16,90,-|uhoh:
> also Rechnung von 66,84 Teuros
> Die Versandkosten finde ich sind Wucher.
> aber was solls die Wobbler sind Geil!!:l


wenn möglich nehme ich immer paypal, ist sicher und günstiger


----------



## 0din (30. November 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*



antonio schrieb:


> das liegt an deiner nachnahmebestellung.
> ansonsten sind die vk vollkommen i.o.
> 
> antonio


Ja das stimmt ist schon ok der shop.Und ich wusste ja worauf ich mich einließ.
Soviel habe ich trotzdem noch nie für nachnahme bezahlt.
Da müsste schon Babs persönlich die Wobbler bringen um den Preis zu rechtfertigen.

lG Kai


----------



## Syntac (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

hab mir gestern früh 3 Rollen bestellt, in der mail stand jedoch die Bankverbindung nicht drin, die ich jetzt angefragt habe. Mal sehen, bis wann die kommt...


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*



Syntac schrieb:


> hab mir gestern früh 3 Rollen bestellt, in der mail stand jedoch die Bankverbindung nicht drin, die ich jetzt angefragt habe. Mal sehen, bis wann die kommt...



Neuerdings kann man im Onlineshop auch per paypal bezahlen, was ich sehr gut finde(schneller und bequemer als Überweisung).#6

Die Bankdaten stehen z.B. im Impressum:

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/Impressum_i7_x4.htm


----------



## haniball (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

So, war letzte Woche bei A+M.

Habe im Netz vorbestellt, angerufen und abgeholt.
Hat wieder alles geklappt.

Bisher keine Probleme gehabt, war meist aber nur Kleinzeug


----------



## Syntac (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Neuerdings kann man im Onlineshop auch per paypal bezahlen, was ich sehr gut finde(schneller und bequemer als Überweisung).#6
> 
> Die Bankdaten stehen z.B. im Impressum:
> 
> http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/Impressum_i7_x4.htm



Servus, 

Danke Dir für den Link! 
Finds aber trotzdem strange, das man auf eine  Anfrage nach der Bankverbindung so gar keine Resonanz bekommt, wenn man grad 300 Tacken ausgegeben hat. 
Nicht das ichs dann noch bereue, überwiesen zu haben - aber wahrscheinlich bin ich jetzt durch die hier genannten, teilweise suboptimalen Erfahrungen etwas sensibilisiert...


----------



## Sensen (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

Zwar schon etwas älter der Thema hier aber ich kann auch von A&M berichten.

Habe heute meine Okuma Longbow erhalten und musste leider feststellen,
dass es sich um B-Ware handelt. Die Rolle hat einen schlechteren Lauf
als jede andere Rolle die ich besitze. Schade. 

Ob ich sie zurück schicke, weiß ich noch nicht, da ich nicht 4 Wochen 
auf mein Geld warten möchte.


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*



Syntac schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> Danke Dir für den Link!
> Finds aber trotzdem strange, das man auf eine  Anfrage nach der Bankverbindung so gar keine Resonanz bekommt, wenn man grad 300 Tacken ausgegeben hat.
> Nicht das ichs dann noch bereue, überwiesen zu haben - aber wahrscheinlich bin ich jetzt durch die hier genannten, teilweise suboptimalen Erfahrungen etwas sensibilisiert...



Und wie ging es aus?
Manchmal dauert es etwas bis jemand antwortet aber bislang kam noch immer eine Antwort.
Die haben schon gut zu tun da.|kopfkrat


----------



## Esox60 (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

Ich hatte letztes Jahr kurz vor dem Urlaub eine Rute bestellt.
Natürlich: Rute momentan nicht vorrätig.

Aber die Mitarbeiter waren sehr bemüht, haben mich ständig auf dem laufenden gehalten, und die Rute kam auch noch rechtzeitig.#6

Kann nichts schlechtes sagen.

LG Frank


----------



## Sensen (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

Ich habe mich jetzt doch dafür entschieden, die Rolle zurück
zu schicken. Kann mir jemand erklären, wie ich bei sowas 
vorgehen muss? Habe sowas noch nie gemacht. 

Ich würde jetzt einen Brief beilegen in dem der Widerruf steht und
das ganze dann einfach zur Post bringen und warten. 

Oder muss ich irgendwas beachten?


----------



## Tinca52 (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

Absolut zu empfehlen.
                                      Grüß Tinca52


----------



## Sensen (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

Muss ich das Paket dann Versichert verschicken. Also als Paket? Ich habe 
bedenken, die Versandkosten nicht erstattet zu bekommen. Am besten ich rufe 
das morgen mal an.


----------



## lsski (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*



Sensen schrieb:


> Zwar schon etwas älter der Thema hier aber ich kann auch von A&M berichten.
> 
> Habe heute meine Okuma Longbow erhalten und musste leider feststellen,
> dass es sich um B-Ware handelt. Die Rolle hat einen schlechteren Lauf
> ...



Erst mal anrufen und Fragen was A+M vorschlägt.
Die Rolle wird bestimmt ersetzt.
Weil sie hanheln mit Ware und testen nicht jedes einzelne Teil.
Ich bin da immer bestens mit gefahren mit netten Worten und Verständniss kommt mann schneller an sein angestrebtes Ziehl.


----------



## antonio (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*



Sensen schrieb:


> Muss ich das Paket dann Versichert verschicken. Also als Paket? Ich habe
> bedenken, die Versandkosten nicht erstattet zu bekommen. Am besten ich rufe
> das morgen mal an.



wenn kein rücksendeschein dabei war bei der lieferung, einfach anrufen die schicken dir dann einen per mail.
damit schickst du dann die ware zurück.
hatte ich auch schon mal bei denen, die haben dann die austauschware sogar abgeschickt, bevor meine rücksendung bei denen eingetroffen war.

antonio


----------



## Aal_Willi (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*



Sensen schrieb:


> Muss ich das Paket dann Versichert verschicken. Also als Paket? Ich habe
> bedenken, die Versandkosten nicht erstattet zu bekommen. Am besten ich rufe das morgen mal an.



Rufe an und lasse Dir einen Retourenschein schicken, das machen die Händler dann meist per eMail.
Du druckst die Mail aus, klebst es auf Dein Paket (ist fertig adressiert) und gibst es bei DHL oder in jeweiligen Paketshop ab - Quittung abstempeln lassen nicht vergessen.

Gruss, Aal_Willi


----------



## Sensen (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

Ich hätte jedoch gerne mein Geld zurück und möchte,
wie gesagt, vom Kaufvertrag zurücktreten. 

Trotzdem werde ich es so machen wie du gesagt hast und 
anrufen. Vielleicht schicken sie mir in diesem Fall auch so 
einen Schein zu. 

Bei den negativen Berichten hier und auf Ebay, will ich kein 
Risiko eingehen und lieber gleich vom Kaufvertrag zurücktreten.


----------



## Aal_Willi (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*



Sensen schrieb:


> Ich hätte jedoch gerne mein Geld zurück und möchte,
> wie gesagt, vom Kaufvertrag zurücktreten.



Ja, ist doch alles kein Drama - anrufen, Sache mit der Rücksendung
und Retourenschein besprechen - Ware zurücksenden mit KOPIE der Rechnung sowie einer Mitteilung, auf welches Konto die DEIN
Geld überweisen sollen.
Ob die die Transportkosten übernehmen MÜSSEN musst Du abklären, ansonsten haste eben die 5 Euro verloren |krach:
Kommt das Geld nicht: Mahnen - Fristsetzung sonst Anzeige...

#h

Widerrufsrecht

(1) Der Verbraucher kann jeden Vertragsabschluß im Fernabsatz innerhalb einer Frist von mindestens sieben Werktagen ohne Angabe von Gründen und ohne Strafzahlung widerrufen. 
Die einzigen Kosten, die dem Verbraucher infolge der Ausübung seines Widerrufsrechts auferlegt werden können, sind die unmittelbaren Kosten der Rücksendung der Waren.

(2) Übt der Verbraucher das Recht auf Widerruf gemäß diesem Artikel aus, so hat der Lieferer die vom Verbraucher geleisteten Zahlungen kostenlos zu erstatten. Die einzigen Kosten, die dem Verbraucher infolge der Ausübung seines Widerrufsrechts auferlegt werden können, sind die unmittelbaren 
Kosten der Rücksendung der Waren. 
Die Erstattung hat so bald wie möglich in jedem Fall jedoch binnen 30 Tagen zu erfolgen.


----------



## Sensen (20. Februar 2013)

So werde ich das machen. Meines Wissens,
muss der Verkäufer die Versandkosten tragen.

Die ware hat einen Wert von über 40 &euro; und sie
weißt Mängel auf.

Nützt ja alles nichts, ich werde die heute anrufen.


----------



## Syntac (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Und wie ging es aus?
> Manchmal dauert es etwas bis jemand antwortet aber bislang kam noch immer eine Antwort.
> Die haben schon gut zu tun da.|kopfkrat



Servus! 
Bei mir dauerts auch mal länger 
Spaß beiseite, hatte das Thema gar nicht mehr auf dem Schirm. 
Hat alles gepasst, Rollen kamen, Zustand alles bestens. 

Trotzdem würde eine schnellere Reaktionszeit / Rückmeldungen gut ankommen. 

VG!


----------



## Tomm82 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

Hab schon mehrmals dort bestellt, ohne probleme. Nur bei einmal hab ich was zurück geschickt und dann 6 Wochen gewartet bis es Geld wieder da war sonst aber alles ok dort !


----------



## Sensen (21. Februar 2013)

Ich habe jetzt einen Retourschein erhalten. Die Rolle wird (nach meinem Wunsch) soga in einer anderen Größe geliefert. Sollte  die Rolle eintreffen muss ich mich nun doch positiv über A & M äußern. Sehr guter Kontakt bis jetzt und sehr freundlich.


----------



## antonio (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

wer hat denn deine bedenken weggeblasen.
du wolltest die rolle doch zurückgeben und dein geld zurück.

antonio


----------



## Sensen (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

Ich wollte nicht ewig auf das Geld warten, brauche die Rolle Jedoch dringend. 
Dann kommt noch dazu, dass ich nicht das Geld habe mir die Rolle nochmal
wo anders zu bestellen bevor ich das Geld der zurückgeschickten Rolle erhalten
hätte. 

Da Kontakt gut und ohne Probleme verlief, habe ich mich dann doch dafür entschieden, um eine neue zu bitten.


----------



## stefan19 (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

Im Bezug auf den Service von A+M Angelsport kann ich mich derzeit noch nicht beschweren,die waren immer sehr freundlich und auch sehr schnell mit der Lieferung.


----------



## Sensen (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

Bei mir auch bis jetzt. Komisch finde ich, dass ich 5 € nachzahlen müsste 
(und auch zahle) darauf aufmerksam gemacht wurde ich aber nicht.

Scheint so als kaufen sie die Produkte sehr günstig ein, sodass das nicht 
wichtig ist.


----------



## alex81 (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

A+M war und ist immer noch TOP die haben nichtmal gemeckert als ich bestellt habe und 5 wochen im K.H lag und noch nicht bezahlt hatte mein VERKÄUFER nr1 A:Bocian


----------



## Sensen (5. März 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

Also A&M hat die Rolle nochmal geliefert. Zwei Nummern größer - alles perfekt. 

Hab' mir bei Angelgeräte Wilkerling eine Rute und eine Tasche bestellt. Eben 
bekam ich eine Mail in der stand, dass die Rute noch nicht lieferbar ist und eine Teillieferung 6,50 € kosten würde. Super Service... Nicht!


----------



## Fury87 (5. März 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*



Sensen schrieb:


> Also A&M hat die Rolle nochmal geliefert. Zwei Nummern größer - alles perfekt.
> 
> Hab' mir bei Angelgeräte Wilkerling eine Rute und eine Tasche bestellt. Eben
> bekam ich eine Mail in der stand, dass die Rute noch nicht lieferbar ist und eine Teillieferung 6,50 € kosten würde. Super Service... Nicht!




Ich habe mit Wilkerling auch nur probleme gehabt, dass war früher auch mal anders. #c Dagegen gab es bei A&M nie probleme.


----------



## Sensen (5. März 2013)

Mal gucken, wie es diesmal ausgeht 
Zwar wurden mir verschiedene Optionen zur Wahl gestellt aber ich finde sowas geht garnicht.


----------



## CarpCrakc (5. März 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*



Fury87 schrieb:


> Ich habe mit Wilkerling auch nur probleme gehabt, dass war früher auch mal anders. #c Dagegen gab es bei A&M nie probleme.



??
Hab nen Einkauf für 500 Euro getätigt , und alles lief super.
Die 5 Kg Boilies , die ich bestellt hatte , wurden kostenlos nachgeliefert , und das nach einem Tag.


----------



## allegoric (5. März 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

Ich habe bei A+M über einen Kollegen Schnüre und allerlei Kram für um die 100€ gekauft. Lief alles reibungslos. Werde dort wieder bestellen. Die Versandkosten könnten niedriger sein, dann wäre es top!


----------



## Michael411 (16. März 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

Also ich werde dort auch nichts mehr bestellen.Anfang Januar dort ein Bivvy gekauft,das auch schnell geliefert wurde.Leider mit defekten Streben.Nach 2 Wochen wurde endlich eine meiner Mails beantwortet, und nach weiteren 3 Wochen kamen neue Streben.Leider nicht passend für mein Bivvy,was man aber auf den Fotos der defekten Strebe die ich per Mail gesendet hatte,erkennen konnte.Nach 4 Wochen mit etlichen Mails und Telefonaten mit A&M Angelsport bekam ich dann doch noch Ersatzteile gekiefert.Bivvystreben zur Selbstreparatur,durch die dann die Gewährleistung natürlich erlischt falls man noch mehr beschädigt.Habe da Bivvy jetzt am 04.03 zurückgeschickt.Eingetroffen und bestätigt wurde am 05.03. Seit dem warte ich auf mein Geld und werde ständig vertröstet das die Rückbuchung noch bearbeitet wird.
Also meiner Meinung nach,Kundenservice mehr als Unterdurchschnittlich.


----------



## Mendez (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

So, jetzt bin ich dran. Auch ich habe leider nichts Gutes zu berichten. Zuerst bestelle ich Power Pro in diversen Abmessungen. Nach Erhalt ließ ich sie durch den Counter laufen und oha! es fehlten im Schnit 8-10%. Um ganz sicher zu sein bat ich meinen Tackledealer die Schnüre an seinem digitalen Counter zu prüfen. Oha! Es fehlen immer noch 8-10% je nach Abmessung. Meine Anfrage ergab Zitat: "nicht möglich, wir haben ein neues Aufspulgerät". Aha, dann liegt der Fehler bei mir und dem Teckledealer. Egal. Wird halt in Zukunft woanders gekauft.

Dann musste ich eine neue Rolle reklamieren. Auch hier warte ich schon 2 Monate und höre gar nichts. Am Telefon bekommt man nur lapidare Info "wir wissen nichts, melden uns morgen". Und Stille. Keine Info, nichts. Alle Tage wieder das gleiche Spiel.

Tja. Lehrgeld zahlt jeder von uns im Leben. Aber es gibt noch zig andere Shops. 

Servus


----------



## Carphunter-Chris (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

mehrfach bestellt für mehrere hundert Euro , keinerlei Probleme


----------



## bmwandre (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

die sind eigentlich sehr gut nur versandtkosten sind zu hoch ansonnsten supi


----------



## vermesser (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

Sowohl direkt als auch über Ebay einige Male dort gekauft. Nie Probleme gehabt. Per Mail freundlich und bemüht, ebenso am Telefon.
Jederzeit gern.


----------



## stefansdl (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

Habe am Dienstag dort eine Rute bestellt...müßte laut GLS heute einfliegen...mal schauen...bisher nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht#6


----------



## wiesenkoch (8. April 2016)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

servus midnand

hier hat sich ja schon lange nichts mehr in sachen meinung getan. dann werf ich meine dazu.

denkste,... kaufst an bivvy table...
soweit so gut, muss ja nix großartiges sein. also angelspezi bivvy table metallausführung und kleinzeugs bestellt.
nach 7 tagen ohne lieferung mal per mail nachgehakt und es wird einem mitgeteilt (in schlechtem deutsch), dass die bestellung angeblich nicht ans lager weiter gereicht worden wäre. es sollte allerdings am nächsten tag eintreffen.
nächster tag, ware da. voller vorfreude den karton in händen...
... wieso ist der so leicht?
lange rede.... schicken die mir den angelspezi table in plastik!!!
kleinteile stimmen soweit.
schriftliche kontaktaufnahme gelingt, man wird lange zeit gekonnt ignoriert,...kommt nur eine lapidare antwort:
zitat: 
Wie wäre es mit einer Wertminderung behalten die Lieferung wie erhalten?

WTF?!?!?!

nix da, ich möchte meinen bestellten artikel..

das geht jetzt bald 14 tage so. auf mails keine antwort. paypal käuferschutz ist dran.

ich fühle mich massiv verar***t!!!
nie wieder bei diesem shop!|krach:|krach:


----------



## aleksandar (9. April 2016)

Hallo erstmal,

Genau die gleiche Erfahrung gemacht.
Rute bestellt, dann wurde nicht geliefert und als die ankam,war es das Nachfolgemodell.
Dann wurde auch eine Wertminderung empfohlen und nach langem Hin und Her endlich das Geld bekommen.


----------



## Ganerc (9. April 2016)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

Guten Tag
Daiwa Rolle bestellt;Paket wurde zügig versendet , Rolle defekt  (Spulensub) ;Reklamation  gemailt; Tag darauf Rückantwort und  Rücksendescheinerhalten ; Nächsten Tag Rolle mit Beschreibung des Defekts zurück  gesendet;  3Tage Später neue Rolle schon da.  Bei mir super Service,  das ganze hat Anfang  März 2016 stattgefunden.

mfg


----------



## wiesenkoch (11. April 2016)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

ausgang der sache nun da.

A&M Angelsport hat sich während der gesamten Konfliktlösung weder gegenüber mir oder PayPal zum Fall geäußert.
PayPal hat nun den Gesamtbetrag erstattet und die Ware wurde vom Händler nicht gefordert. Eindeutige Win/Win Situation für mich.#6

Aber mal ehrlich... bei allem, was ich bereits über den Shop gelesen habe... wunderts mich nicht...


----------



## romelade (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

Für zukünftige Kauf-Interessenten relevant:

Vor einigen Wochen habe ich zwei Ruten und jede Menge Kleinkram bestellt.
Eine Rute war defekt und nicht mehr zu gebrauchen, also wurde sie mit einer mir zugesandten Versandmarke zurückgeschickt. Auf dem beigefügten Schreiben war ganz klar vermerkt, dass eine Ersatzlieferung gefordert wird, d.h. die Nacherfüllung des Kaufvertrages. 

Der Betrag für die Rute wurde mir dann zurückerstattet und eine Ersatzlieferung verweigert. Ich solle erst wieder erneut Versandkosten zahlen, erst dann würde die Ersatzlieferung versandt werden. Klarer Gesetzesverstoss - BGB. Der Händler hat zu gewährleisten, dass der Käufer eine einwandfreie Ware erhält. 

Dem folgte reger Email-Verkehr, in dem der Sachbearbeiter patzig wurde. Nach einer Woche der Schreiberei wurde mir eine Zahlungsaufforderung in Höhe des Warenwertes (der Rute) zugesandt und versichert, dass die Ware nach Zahlung versandt wird. Die Zahlung wurde von mir geleistet und am nächsten Tag kam die Nachricht, dass noch die 5,99 € Versandkosten zu zahlen sind. 

Da frage ich mich, was der Mist soll...
Darauf habe ich nun keine Lust mehr und werde die Angelegenheit auf anderem Wege klären.

Also nein, von Kundenservice und Kompetenz ist da keine Spur.


----------



## Ramsay1985 (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

habe 2Wochen vor meinem Urlaub dort Schuhe und Rutenauflagen bestellt, Lieferung erfolgte innerhalb von 5 Werktagen... schnell ist anders. dann waren die Schuhe auch noch in der falschen Große geschickt worden und es fehlten 2 Rutenauflagen. 
Habe mit der Hotline telefoniert. Ersatz wir umgehend rausgeschickt angeblich. Habe auch gesagt das ich die Lieferung innerhalb von 5 Werktagen haben muss weil es in Urlaub geht und ich die Schuhe brauche, und wie sollte es kommen der Abreisetag ist gekommen und meine ersehnen Schuhe waren immer noch nicht da. So bin ich in urlaub gefahren ohne Schuhe (hatte natürlich Ersatz) und als ich aus dem Urlaub wieder kam war ein Zettel von GLS im Briefkasten ihr Packet kann an Abhohlstelle  XY abgeholt werden innerhalb von 7Tagen. Was ich natürlich nicht konnte da ich in Urlaub war. Als ich dann schon eine Woche wieder Zuhause war kamen endlich meine Passenden Schuhe und der Rest ....

Mein Fazit nie wieder bei A+M Angelsport kaufen, und es auch niemanden empfehlen


----------



## Angler2097 (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

Das passt in's Bild! Ich habe ähnliche Erfahrungen machen müssen. AM ist der letzte Mist mittlerweile. Nur Scherereien|abgelehn


----------



## Kouta (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

Kann dem nicht zustimmen was das Ladengeschäft betrifft.  Ich habe noch nie bei A&M bestellt, sondern bin immer in das Ladengechäft gegangen.
Freundliches Personal mit denen an reden kann und kompetente Beratung fand man stets.

Daher kann ich zumindest hier in Pforzheim jeden den Laden empfehlen.

Grüße


----------



## Angler2097 (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

Das mag sein. Da muss ja auch nichts gepackt und versendet werden.
Früher hatte ich beim Bestellen auch keine Probleme. Kann es sein, dass Herr Meissgeyer sich zurück gezogen hat und die Nachfolger den Online-Shop nicht im Griff haben?

Beste Grüsse


----------



## Taxidermist (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

Die werben gerade mit einer Neueröffnung am We in Speyer!
Direkte Konkurenz zu F.P. welcher auch nur 500m entfernt liegt, dass wird sich bestimmt nicht nachteilig auf die Preisgestaltung auswirken.
Da ich F.P. ziemlich unterirdisch finde, zumindest die Schnarchsäcke welche dort teilweise arbeiten, bin ich erfreut über diese Situation.
Obwohl ich sagen muss, erst kürzlich richtig gut dort beraten worden bin, war wohl neu im Geschäft,der junge Kerl?
Werde ich mir den neuen Laden also mal anschauen!

Jürgen


----------



## Franz_16 (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

Klar ist es ärgerlich, wenn bei einer Bestellung was schiefgeht. Für alle Beteiligten. 

Grundsätzlich habe ich A+M Angelsport als sehr guten Laden kennengelernt, sowohl online als aber auch offline in den Filialen. Ich war mehrfach selber in verschiedenen Filialen und wir haben dort auch schon gedreht und durchaus auch Einblicke in die Arbeitsweise dort erhalten. 

Ich kann versichern, die machen schon den Eindruck als wüssten sie was die da tun. 

Hier übrigens der Film den wir damals gemacht haben, war auch ne interessante Aktion  

[youtube1]7syclddF4pg[/youtube1]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7syclddF4pg


----------



## Taxidermist (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

Na der Link auf die Eröffnungsangebote funktioniert (leider) schon mal nicht!

Jürgen


----------



## Franz_16 (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

Die findest du hier:
http://www.am-angelsport.de/cms/ima...yer_4-seiter_eroeffnung_speyer_webansicht.pdf


----------



## Mozartkugel (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

war auch schon einige male vor Ort in Kirchheim und online bestellt hab ich auch ein paar mal, war bislang alles in Ordnung bei mir. #6


----------



## Pikepauly (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

Ich habe schon öfter bei denen Online gekauft und das ist schon seit Jahren top gelaufen.


----------



## Marc 24 (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

Ich habe bisher mit A&M Angelsport immer gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Ich habe in diesem Beitrag auch schon einmal vor 5 Jahren berichtet, dass bei mir immer alles super gelaufen ist und der Service klasse ist. 
Seitdem habe ich immer wieder in regelmäßigen Abständen dort bestellt (Futterboot, Ruten, Rollen), weil sie immer die besten Preise zu den Produkten hatten, die ich erwerben wollte und der Laden mir immer einen seriösen Eindruck vermittelt hat. Gerade beim Futterboot war mir das sehr wichtig, weil es da um große Summen geht. Die Waren waren immer top und die Lieferzeit ebenfalls. Nur 1x kam es zu einer kleinen Verzögerung bei einer Rutenlieferung (Engpass aufgrund hoher Anfrage wegen Top-Angebot). Die konnte mit einer Mail schnell beseitigt werden.
Erst vor wenigen Wochen habe ich für einen Kumpel angefragt, ob ich eine bestimmte Rolle auch zum Angebotspreis bekommen könnte, auch wenn das Angebot nicht mehr gültig war. Die haben die Anfrage sofort beantwortet und zugestimmt. 
Fazit: Für mich ist A&M weiter einer der besten Online-Shops für Tackle.


----------



## Art (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

Dazu muss ich was sagen - es passiert bei jedem online shop das leute zufrieden sind und trotzdem erwischt jemandem ...mit fehler und dann hat noch jemand von kundenbetreung schlechte laune oder macht auch fehler und ...allgemein zählt was die meisten sagen. Ich muss aber erzählen was mir bei Gerlinger passiert ist: hab kleine bestellung mit einigen kleinigkeiten (gings mir um Monoschnur + etwas tackle)und was finde ich in Paket?: Barres Geld!! Genau! War so überascht und hat etwas gedauert bis ich rausgefunden habe das 1 x position ausverkauft war und gerlinger hat mir einfach 2.70€ eingepackt, das ich selbst entscheiden kann ob ich was anderes bei denen kaufe oder sofort irgendwo anders und und es war Hammer geil! Für mich bleibt nach so was Gerlinger immer Favorit wens um Onlineshop geht.


----------



## pennfanatic (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

Ja dem stimme ich zu. Gerlinger ist für mich der beste, wenn auch nicht der preiswerteste.
Aber immer alles korrekt!


----------



## Andal (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

Ich lese immer wieder, dass beklagt wird, "die waren unfreundlich zu mir!". Man müsste halt wissen, wieso die unfreundlich gewesen sein sollen.

Ich habe bei A+M schon häufiger bestellt und auch angerufen. Es liegt halt eventuell auch daran, wie man so ein Gespräch eröffnet!?


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

Schnell, zuverläsig und am Telefon nette fachkundige und geduldige Beratung!


----------



## Tinca52 (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

Geflochtene kaufe ich immer bei : Giga Fisch, günstig,gut, " Turbo" Versand.
 Achim


----------



## angelschorsch (11. November 2017)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

AM-Angelsport Speyer.
Heute einen neuen Thermoanzug gekauft.
(Imax Arx 20)
Vorher angerufen,und gefragt ob ich aus einer Filiale ein
bestimmtes Modell zur Auswahl bekommen könnte!
Hat alles bestens funktioniert,und auch der Kontakt war super.
Freundliches und fachkundiges Personal.


----------



## tegro (12. November 2017)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

Hi Leute 
Habe da auch schon oft bestellt und kann nur gutes sagen.


----------



## Andreas.D (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

Hier fällt mir nur das Wort Abzocker ein. Ich hatte vor einigen jahren ein Funkbissset für knapp 100 erworben. Die Reichweite wurde mit 200 Meter angepriesen. Bei meinem Selbsttest unter Zeugen wurden gerade mal etwa 25 Meter erreicht. Ich schickte das Teil zurück, und bat um Ersatz oder Erstattung des Geldbetrages. Da ich keine Nachricht erhielt, schickte ich noch zwei Mahnungen per Fax. Auch diese blieben unbeantwortet.
Ich kann nur jedem Raten, keine Geschäfte mit diesem Angelladen zu tätigen. Diese Geschäftsmethode Herrn Michael Meissgeyer verdient kein Umsatz sondern eine ausgeprägte Insolvenz ohne Schuldenerlass. Leute kauft woanders, es gibt genügend seriöse Anbieter.


----------



## agnosie (18. August 2018)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

Vor diesem Anbieter möchte ich nach der eben gemachten Erfahrung eindrücklich warnen.
Ich habe online eine Bestellung für zwei gleiche Ruten aufgegeben.
Bezahlung über Kreditkarte via PayPal.
Der Onlineshop meldet mir einen Fehler (aber nicht welchen) und keine Bestellung liegt dort vor.
Von PayPal kriege ich die Mitteilung, dass ich eine Zahlung an diesen Shop geleistet habe, jedoch wird nur ein Artikel zu einem völlig überhöhten Preis aufgeführt.
Von meiner Kreditkarte kriege ich die Mitteilung, dass die Zahlung geleistet wird.
Ich habe dem Shop soeben eine Frist bis Montag gesetzt, bevor mein Kreditkartenunternehmen und PayPal informiert werden wird.
So etwas habe ich in den letzten 15 Jahren Online-Käufe noch nie erlebt.
Mit Grüßen aus dem Norden
agnosie


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. August 2018)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

Ich hatte auch schon mal ein riesengroßes Durcheinander, mit einem Massenkauf bei Wobblern über ebay AM-Angelsport (in 2017), geht auch über den Weg.
Manchmal scheinen ihre EDV-Systeme zu spinnen, auszufallen, produzieren aus  etwas über 20 Artikeln dann 287 Rechnungen bei mir ... 
Sowas geht anscheinend bei deren großen Durchsatz schon mal schief.
Andererseits habe ich mehrmals mit Robin Wallisch produktiv telefoniert.
Solange man nicht zuviel bestellt sollte sich das aufklären erklären lassen, zumal wenn man alle Zeitdaten und Nummern beieinander hat. 

Paypal macht das ganze evtl. noch schlimmer, dieser Sauhaufen antwortet nichtmal auf Briefe, lässt sich auch nicht per normalem Schreiben kündigen.

Wie heute fast überall, die menschlichen Stärkeschwankungen zwischen himmelhoch und unterirdisch muss man einkalkulieren, bei den Paketdiensten übrigens auch überall! 

Und: M.M.n. wird das Online-Shoppen dadurch sogar aktuell massiv in Frage gestellt.


----------



## C&R Martin (20. August 2018)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

Hallole,


PayPal musst du ja auch nicht kündigen.
Einfach nichts mehr damit bezahlen.
Kostet ja keine Gebühr, oder so....
Oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. August 2018)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

Wenn man es weghaben will um z.B. ein für allemal den hunderten Spam-Betrugsmails zu entgehen, dann soll das weg. 

Überraschend ist eben, dass Paypal sich tot stellt, nicht antwortet was das Kündigungsthema betrifft und damit nach meiner Ansicht gar kein ordentlicher Zahlungsdienstleister sein darf. Da fehlt es ganz gehörig an Rechtsverbindlichkeit, und selbst ein Einschreiben - was definitiv per Post-Rückschein angekommen ist, wird nicht beantwortet. (war vor 2018)

Allerdings ist die DSVGO jetzt in 2018 nun schon mal schärfer, wobei Luxemburg wohl auch noch in der EU ist. Allerdings auch wohl das reine Homeland-Territorium der Geldmafia ist.

Jedenfalls war es gerade nicht ganz so schlimm das Gegen-Konto der Deutschen Bank auch gleich zu kündigen (der geht es nun auch nicht mehr gut) und so über diesen mehr oder weniger großen Umweg die Kontozugriffsmöglichkeiten von Paypal ein für alle mal zu beenden.
Ich möchte das nicht wieder haben und mich rumärgern müssen.

Ganz zu schweigen von den Verführungen zum "Schnellen Schuss" also Schnellkauf bei ebay. Meine Frau fand das zu bequem ...


Aber das ist nur der Exkurs, wieso ich Paypal nicht mag - falsche Richtung des Webshopping.


----------



## Bernie007 (20. August 2018)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

Vielleicht kann dir das hier helfen

PAYPAL KONTO LÖSCHEN ANLEITUNG

Folgen Sie dieser Anleitung, um Ihr PayPal Konto zu löschen:

Melden Sie sich auf der Website von PayPal an.
Wenn Sie angemeldet sind, haben Sie in der Menüleiste die Option auf  “Mein Konto” und den Unterpunkt “Mein Profil” zuzugreifen.
Innerhalb Ihres Profils müssen Sie nun die “Einstellungen” aufrufen.
Wählen Sie hier “Kontotyp” und klicken auf der rechten Seite auf “Konto schließen”.
Wenn Sie dies tun, werden Sie nochmals gefragt ob Sie Ihr PayPal Konto wirklich löschen wollen. Hier müssen Sie auf “Weiter” klicken.
Dann werden Sie dazu aufgefordert einen Grund für die Kündigung anzugeben und können Ihre Entscheidung kommentieren. Das müssen Sie wieder mit “Weiter” bestätigen.
In einer letzten Abfrage, ob das Konto endgültig gelöscht werden soll, stellen Sie die Kündigung  durch das Klicken von “Weiter” sicher.


----------



## agnosie (20. August 2018)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit A+m Angelsport*

kurze Rückmeldung zu meinem Beitrag vom 18.08.2018:
Nach meiner Email habe ich den Laden heute telefonisch erreicht.
Sofort am Telefon, kannten den Vorgang schon, scheinbar Paypal Schuld, weil Paypal durch gleiche Kreditkartennummer aber unterschiedliche Emailadressen meinerseits mich auf "unglaubwürdig" setzte. Hatte mich auf kein Paypalkonto eingeloggt, sondern wie immer nur meine Kreditkarte bei dem "Serviceprovider" Paypal eingegeben.
Meine Produkte sollen auf dem Weg sein, Versandbestätigung mit Transporteur ist erfolgt und GLS listet sie.
Alles wird hoffentlich jetzt gut und AM-Angelsport ist wohl auf Tricks von paypal hereingefallen.
Ich gebe Nachricht wenn die Produkte dann wirklich eingetroffen sind.
Grüße aus dem Norden
Marcus


----------



## Muckimors (30. April 2019)

Schlechte Erfahrungen mit *Fachversand Stollenwerk*

Ich habe zwei Plastikposen bestellt - Drennan Subloat - 6 g No. 1. die Posen hatten eine genaue Tragkraftangabe und eine genaue Zentimeterangabe. Beide Angaben trafen nicht im Geringsten zu. Die Bebilderung stimmte auch nicht im Geringsten. Es handelte sich auch nicht um ein Image-Bild. Ich habe sofort reklamiert. Stollenwerk hat dann Riesentheater gemacht wegen dieser zwei Plastikposen für die ich 17,85 Euro gezahlt habe. Nach langem hin- und her haben sie es wohl eingesehen, daß der Fehler bei ihnen lag. Nichts desto trotz verweigern sie mir die Rücksendekosten von 7,49 Euro. Auf diesen Kosten soll ich jetzt sitzen bleiben. Absolut freche Behandlung, nachdem ich da schon hochpreisige Produkte  gekauft hatte. Ich habe denen nunmehr das Gerichtsverfahren angekündigt, daß ich auch durchziehen werde. Aufgrund dieser schlechten Erfahrungen bei Stollenwerk habe ich meine letzten beiden Shimano-Rollen jetzt bei Angeldomäne bestellt, mit denen ich sehr zufrieden bin.

Gruß Muckimors


----------



## Nemo (30. April 2019)

In diesem Thread geht es weder um Stollenwerk noch Angeldomäne.

Bei A&M Angelsport bestelle ich hin und wieder. Alles prima bisher, auch bei einem Garantiefall schnell und problemlos


----------

